# Loudness War - Untergang der Musikkultur?



## a_fire_inside_1988 (26. Januar 2010)

Hallo Leute.

Da mich das Thema seit einiger Zeit immer wieder mal beschäftigt würde ich auch hier mal gern eine Diskussion dazu starten, in Verbindung mit einer Umfrage um die Relevanz des Themas einzuschätzen und um einmal herauszufinden wie bekannt das Problem eigentlich in der Öffentlichkeit ist. Für so eine Umfrage erscheint mir das PCGH-Forum (im Gegensatz zum HiFi-Forum) eher repräsentativ, da hier auch der "Otto-Normal-Höhrer" mit einer 50€-Anlage mal reinschaut und hoffentlich ebenfalls teilnimmt.

Für die jenigen, die nicht wissen, was der Loudness War eigentlich ist:

- kurz und knapp:

Die Musik wird seit etwa Mitte der 90er Jahre immer lauter auf CDs abgemischt, da man in der Musikindustrie der Meinung ist, die CD würde dadurch mehr Aufmerksamkeit erregen und sich besser verkaufen. Durch die Erhöhung der Lautstärke über einen bestimmten Punkt hinaus muss die Dynamik der Musik komprimiert werden, dass heißt, der Unterschied zwischen leisen und lauten Passagen der Musik wird verkleinert, das Ergebnis ist eine CD die von der ersten bis zur letzten Sekunde gleich laut ist.

dazu ein recht anschauliches YT-Video um den Sachverhalt auch mal erleben zu können:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Gmex_4hreQ

weiterführende Literatur gibt es wie immer in der Wikipedia

Das ganze wird heutzutage meist soweit auf die Spitze getrieben, dass CDs völlig übersteuert sind und anfangen zu "clippen" (kann man ugs. als digitales übersteuern bezeichnen). Das führt bei der Wiedergabe nicht nur zu (oft hörbaren) Verzerrungen sonder kann im schlimmsten Fall sogar die Musik-Anlage zerstören, da sowohl Verstärker als auch Lautsprecher in der Regel sehr allergisch auf Clipping reagieren.

nun seid ihr gefragt...was haltet ihr davon?

Ich persönlich finde es einfach grässlich, dass für solch miese Qualität Vollpreise verlangt werden. Ich habe kürzlich einen guten Querschnitt meiner CD-Sammlung (von relativ alten Alben aus dem Ende der 80er Jahre bis ganz aktuellen Scheiben von 2009) mal durchgemessen und musste feststellen, dass sogut wie jede CD, die nach 2000 veröffentlicht wurde Clipping aufweißt (Ausnahmen bestätigen bekanntlich die Regel ).
Das hat mich mittlerweile dazu gebracht, dass ich CDs größtenteils erst kaufe wenn ich genau *dieses *Master (also genau die gleiche Abmischung) vorher gehört habe um extreme Fehlkäufe zu vermeiden. Ausnahmen mache ich da nurnoch bei sehr wenigen Alben die mich dann rein musikalisch voll überzeugen können.

So, gut, genug geschwafelt, ich bin auf eure Meinungen gespannt...


----------



## camo1260 (26. Januar 2010)

Hab ich bis jetzt noch nie was gehört

Verstärkt allerdings nur meine Meinung, um alles was in den Top100 vertreten ist, einen großen Bogen zu machen

Edit: Gibts denn bekannte Bands, welche explizit darauf verzichten?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (26. Januar 2010)

camo1260 schrieb:


> Hab ich bis jetzt noch nie was gehört
> 
> Verstärkt allerdings nur meine Meinung, um alles was in den Top100 vertreten ist, einen großen Bogen zu machen



Um die Top100 mach ich (bis auf extrem seltene ausnahmen) schon aus rein musikalischen Gründen einen großen Bogen 
Unabhängig davon gehören die schlecht gemasterten CDs mit Maximalpegel und Clipping leider auch in allen anderen Genres, selbst bei kleinen Indie-Labels zum heutigen Standard. Die einzigen beiden Märkte, die davon noch größtenteils verschont bleiben sind Klassik- und Jazz-Produktionen, wobei bei letzterem auch schon kräftig an Pegel, Kompression und Dynamik herumgepfuscht wird.


----------



## herethic (26. Januar 2010)

[x]Ich kaufe gar keine Musik.
[x]Noch nie davon gehört-intressiert mich nicht

Hab davon ehrlich gesagt noch gar nichts bemerkt.Mir fällt nur auf das bei manchen Songs die Lautstärke manchmal höher manchmal niedriger schwinkt.Unabhängig vom Genre oder ob grad Gesungen oder Musiziert wird.


----------



## camo1260 (26. Januar 2010)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Um die Top100 mach ich (bis auf extrem seltene ausnahmen) schon aus rein musikalischen Gründen einen großen Bogen
> Unabhängig davon gehören die schlecht gemasterten CDs mit Maximalpegel und Clipping leider auch in allen anderen Genres, selbst bei kleinen Indie-Labels zum heutigen Standard. Die einzigen beiden Märkte, die davon noch größtenteils verschont bleiben sind Klassik- und Jazz-Produktionen, wobei bei letzterem auch schon kräftig an Pegel, Kompression und Dynamik herumgepfuscht wird.



Dass das ganze nicht nur auf die Majorlabels zutrifft, hätte ich ehrlich gesagt nicht gedacht, da die echten Indielabels ja praktisch eh keine Werbung machen. Die hört man, oder eben nicht. Im Gegensatz lebt die Musik in den Charts ja davon, dass die Leute spontan im Radio oder im Fernsehen hinhören und anschließend die "Musik" kaufen. Und da die meisten Leute (nehm ich jetzt mal so an), welche sich Lady Gaga etc. kaufen eh nicht so auf Abwechslung in ihrer Musik stehen, fällt denen das auch nicht weiter auf...

Ich werd mir mal ein paar CD´s raussuchen und Probe hören.
Kennst du ein besonderes schlimmes Beispiel? Um mal was zum gegentesten zu haben


----------



## Herbboy (27. Januar 2010)

Wenn man mal ne CD aus den 90ern einlegt und dann eine ganz aktuelle, merkt man das sehr schnell. Die aktuelle ist dann mit Sicherheit deutlich lauter. Und das ganze gilt für so gut wie alle Labels&Co, auch die Hobby-Bands selber versuchen schon, ihre Musik möglichst "laut" zu machen, weil es sich einfach doof anhört, wenn deren Song in ner Playlist mit "Profi"-Musik ist und dan nur halb so laut erscheint, wenn es nach dem Profilied anfängt zu spielen...

Bis zu einem gewissen Grad ist das auch o.k, denn viele "alte" CDs sind nämlich ehrlich gesagt wiederum einfach nur schlecht abgestimmt, sehr leise, nur weil IRGENDWO mal ein kleiner Frequenzpeak ist, den man getrost hätte wegmachen können zugunsten einer Anhebung des Gesamtpegels. Aber damals gab es halt auch noch nicht die Technik, um das effizient UND nicht übertrieben in den Griff zu bekommen. Heute gibt es sogar Freeware-Softwareeffekte und -Tools, von der man 1990 nicht mal als mehrere Tausend-Euro teure Hardwareversion geträumt hätte... 

Grad bei elektronischer Musik kann aber ein Kompressor, der im Grunde genau eben dieses "lauter machen" tut, sogar stilistisch wichtig sein für den Song/Track, weil es eine Art pumpenden Effekt gibt, wobei man es auch übertreiben kann. zB diese Dance-Coverversion von "Call on me": die Bassdrum pumpt ja SO was von extrem - aber das ist halt gewollt, hier bei ca. 46sek: YouTube - Eric Prydz - Call On Me (Radio Edit) da ist keine Drum und ein durchgehender Ton, und sobald die Drum einsetzt, pumpt die den Ton weg, der Ton scheint an/aus zu gehen, das Lied "pumpt"... 

Ich persönlich hab den "loudnesswar" aber nie bewußt negativ wahrgenommen, vor allem, weil man ja keinen Vergleich hat, wie es "normal" wäre. zB beim letzten Metallica-Album hatte sich auch keiner beschwert, bis das Album auch "ungemastet" für ein Konsolenspiel rauskam - das fanden die Fans deutlich hörbar besser als die CD-Version, in der vieles zwecke Lautstärkeerhöhung weg-dynamisiert wurde, und protestierten 

Da ich aber selber ein bisschen Musik mache und weiß, was man da alles machen "muss" und was alles evlt. an Dynamik verloren geht, damit die Musik lauter wird, find ich diesen "loudness-war" nicht gut. Und bei Instrumenten, die vom Eigenklang leben, geht natürlich viel mehr verloren als bei Synthiesounds, wo niemand den "Original"-Klang kennt  nur: wie will man ohne Vergleich wissen, ob nun was vom Klang verloren ging oder nicht?


ps: "_Ich kaufe nur noch CDs, die eine gute Qualität haben_" kann ja wohl nicht ernst gemeint sein, das würde ja nur gehen, wenn man JEDE potentiell kaufwürdige CD sich auch erstmal irgendwoher probeweise besorgt ^^


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (27. Januar 2010)

camo1260 schrieb:


> Dass das ganze nicht nur auf die Majorlabels zutrifft, hätte ich ehrlich gesagt nicht gedacht, da die echten Indielabels ja praktisch eh keine Werbung machen. Die hört man, oder eben nicht. Im Gegensatz lebt die Musik in den Charts ja davon, dass die Leute spontan im Radio oder im Fernsehen hinhören und anschließend die "Musik" kaufen. Und da die meisten Leute (nehm ich jetzt mal so an), welche sich Lady Gaga etc. kaufen eh nicht so auf Abwechslung in ihrer Musik stehen, fällt denen das auch nicht weiter auf...
> 
> Ich werd mir mal ein paar CD´s raussuchen und Probe hören.
> Kennst du ein besonderes schlimmes Beispiel? Um mal was zum gegentesten zu haben



Probehören kann sich da teilweise recht schwer gestalten, da man gern ein paar Tricks anwendet um dem Höhrer Dynamik vorzugaukeln. Da wird dann einfach der EQ im Tiefton angehoben um das Schlagzeug druckvoller klingen zu lassen und die Höhen werden angehoben um HiHats und Snares zu betonen. Das vermittelt dann den Eindruck von Dynamik, die aber garnicht da ist.
Es gibt aber ein recht gutes Programm um die Musik auf Clipping und Dynamikumfang zu analysieren, das ganze nennt sich ClippingAnalyzer und kann hier runtergeladen werden. (Es wird Excel ab Version 97 oder neuer benötigt).

Ein sehr prominentes Beispiel für völlig verstümmelte Musik ist zum Beispiel das Album *Californication* von den *Red Hot Chilli Peppers*. Das verzerrt von Anfang bis Ende und hat sogut wie keine Dynamik, und das hört man der CD auch deutlich an.
Ein weiteres krasses Beispiel (allerdings einer ziemlich unbekannten Band) ist das Album *Islands* von* The Mary Onettes*, da kannst du einfach mal bei YouTube reinhören, selbst da hört man die bescheidene Qualität schon deutlich heraus.
Ein eher positives Beispiel einer neuen Produktion ist zum Beispiel das Album *xx* von *The xx*. Zwar ist auch dieses Album ziemlich stark an die Pegelgrenzen gebracht und clippt ab und an mal, aber es hat dabei trotzdem noch eine (für heutige Verhältnisse) sehr gute Dynamik.



Herbboy schrieb:


> [...] nur: wie will man ohne Vergleich wissen, ob nun was vom Klang verloren ging oder nicht?



mir persönlich geht es dabei eher weniger um einen Vorher/Nachher-Vergleich. Die CD muss mir beim ersten Hören von der Dynamik her gefallen, wie sie theoretisch ohne Dynamikkompression klingen könnte ist mir da ziemlich egal, der zu kaufende Ist-Zustand zählt.



Herbboy schrieb:


> ps: "_Ich kaufe nur noch CDs, die eine gute Qualität haben_" kann  ja wohl nicht ernst gemeint sein, das würde ja nur gehen, wenn man JEDE  potentiell kaufwürdige CD sich auch erstmal irgendwoher probeweise besorgt ^^



Also ich handhabe es mittlerweile so, dass ich mir die CDs die ich mir gerne kaufen möchte vorher beim Musikhändler mit *meinem* Kopfhörer anhöre, das ist auch eigentlich nie ein Problem, man wird nur gern mal etwas schräg angeschaut 

Deine Argumentation bzgl. der elektronischen Musik ist natürlich richtig, dort wird die Dynamik-Kompression aber als ein stilistisches Mittel verwendet und nicht nur aus marketingstrategischen Gründen.


----------



## camo1260 (27. Januar 2010)

Habe mir gerade mal Puzzles von The Mary Onette angehört.....das klingt echt beschissen
Man hat die ganze Zeit das Gefühl, die Musik wäre wie ein gefrorener See, über den man einfach von einem zum anderen Ufer rutscht, keine Unebenheit oder ähnliches.
Muss allerdings auch gestehen, dass ich nicht gewusst hätte, warum das so ist. Wie wohl auch die meisten anderen Leute.

Da ich kein Excel habe, funktioniert auch Audacity? Hab mal ein Lied von einer kleinen Kölner Band getestet, die extrem vielen Ausschläge am Maximum lassen auf schlechtes Mastering schließen, oder? Link


----------



## Herbboy (27. Januar 2010)

@Camo: so pauschal NUR an ner Kurve kann man das nicht sagen, es gibt auch genug fälle, wo diese "Kurve" eher ein einziger "Block" ist, ohne das da groß Dynamik verloren geht. Man kann auch schon VOR dem Mastering die Instrumente und Töne so anpassen, dass kaum eines davon mal als Pegelspitze rauskommt, und wenn doch, dann kann man diese wenigen Spitzen ruhig mal wegschneiden. Und da, wo auf deinem Bild "Täler" sind, ist das Stück halt auch leiser. Wenn auch das schon rein "technisch" gesehen laut wäre, wäre das nicht gut. 

Dass da viele kleine Fitzel drin ist, ist aber auch normal, weil nunmal nie ständig in JEDER 1/1000 Sekunde Töne zu hören sind - jedes Musikfile hat, wenn man reinzoomt, ganz viele Täler und Spitzen. Selbst ein durchgehender immer gleichlauter Piepton ist im Zoom eine Welle mit Hügeln und Tälern. Nur: je "Blockartiger" das Gesamtfile aussieht (vor allem, wenn der gerade sichtbare Auschnitt nur 3-4 Min entspricht), desto eher wurde da halt unten und oben (das sind halt Pegel-Spitzen) offenbar was weggschnitten, um das, was dann übrig bleibt, lauter machen zu können. Und MEISTENS zerstört das irgendwann die Dynamik. 




a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> mir persönlich geht es dabei eher weniger um einen Vorher/Nachher-Vergleich. Die CD muss mir beim ersten Hören von der Dynamik her gefallen, wie sie theoretisch ohne Dynamikkompression klingen könnte ist mir da ziemlich egal, der zu kaufende Ist-Zustand zählt.


 Ja, aber was ist, wenn Du den Sound an sich gut findest, aber nicht weiß, dass da trotzdem schon ziemlich viel "fehlt"  Oder anders gesagt: wenn der Producer seine Arbeit sehr gut gemacht hat 





> Deine Argumentation bzgl. der elektronischen Musik ist natürlich richtig, dort wird die Dynamik-Kompression aber als ein stilistisches Mittel verwendet und nicht nur aus marketingstrategischen Gründen.


 Beides ist der Fall. Ich kenne auch genug Fälle, in denen ich mir ziemlich sicher bin, dass es zu sehr auf "laut" getrimmt wurde und sich anders besser anhören könnte. Ich höre viel EBM/DarkElectro usw., da ist zur Zeit grad so was hier in, switch am besten mal direkt zu ca. 1:30min und dann mal 30sek ertragen  bis dann die Stimme wieder dazukommt. 

Kannst Dir vlt. vorstellen, dass da ne Menge Bands dann auch möglichst "laut" klingen wollen... und da sind Dynamikeffekte natürlich zuallererst mal unabdingbar, damit Drum, Sägezahnsound, hiHat und Stimme ca. gleichlaut wirken, ohne sich zu stören, vor allem die Drum mit nem sehr kurzen Peak und stark komprimiert. Aber man kann auch da halt NOCHmal - um es an einer Wellenkurve und platt gesagt zu verdeutlichen - oben und unten was abschneiden, damit das in der Mitte lauter wird...


----------



## camo1260 (27. Januar 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> @Camo: so pauschal NUR an ner Kurve kann man das nicht sagen, es gibt auch genug fälle, wo diese "Kurve" eher ein einziger "Block" ist, ohne das da groß Dynamik verloren geht. Man kann auch schon VOR dem Mastering die Instrumente und Töne so anpassen, dass kaum eines davon mal als Pegelspitze rauskommt, und wenn doch, dann kann man diese wenigen Spitzen ruhig mal wegschneiden. Und da, wo auf deinem Bild "Täler" sind, ist das Stück halt auch leiser. Wenn auch das schon rein "technisch" gesehen laut wäre, wäre das nicht gut.
> 
> Dass da viele kleine Fitzel drin ist, ist aber auch normal, weil nunmal nie ständig in JEDER 1/1000 Sekunde Töne zu hören sind - jedes Musikfile hat, wenn man reinzoomt, ganz viele Täler und Spitzen. Selbst ein durchgehender immer gleichlauter Piepton ist im Zoom eine Welle mit Hügeln und Tälern. Nur: je "Blockartiger" das Gesamtfile aussieht (vor allem, wenn der gerade sichtbare Auschnitt nur 3-4 Min entspricht), desto eher wurde da halt unten und oben (das sind halt Pegel-Spitzen) offenbar was weggschnitten, um das, was dann übrig bleibt, lauter machen zu können. Und MEISTENS zerstört das irgendwann die Dynamik.



Sprich, zu einem gewissen Grad sind die Auswirkungen sehr subjektiv? Bei a_fire_inside´s (AFI?) Beispiel von The Mary Onette ist es natürlich sehr extrem, bei Metallic´s The Day That Never Comes (von dem  Death Magnetic Album) zeigt Audacity praktisch ab 1:00 einen kompletten Block an und wenn man drauf achtet, erkennt man das auch. Wenn ich jedoch den Thread nicht gelesen hätte, wär mir das wohl niemals aufgefallen...

Würdet ihr hier Clipping vermuten? Audacity zeigt mir einen einzigen Block, meiner Meinung nach ist aber dennoch einiges an Dynamik erkennbar.
Eure Meinung würde mich mal interessieren, vllt sind meine Ohren auch mittlerweile schon viel zu sehr dran gewöhnt


----------



## Herbboy (27. Januar 2010)

Dynamik kannst du nicht nur an Block oder nicht-Block erkennen, das wäre zu einfach. Nur "Block" gibt es wie gesagt auch gar nicht. Aber grad bei Metallica isses ja so, hab ja das Beispiel genannt, dass die Fans die nicht-getrimmte Version, die man mit einem Konsolenspiel bekommt, besser finden.

Aber wenn ein Stück fad, lasch, glatt klinge, kann das auch an der Abmischung, Effekten usw. allgemein liegen, das MUSS nicht an dem Kampf um Lautstärke liegen


----------



## nyso (27. Januar 2010)

[X]Ich kaufe gar keine Musik. Sondern höre nur Radio
Aber das Video ist echt extrem interessant. Echt Schade das die Musik darunter leidet.


----------



## Genghis99 (27. Januar 2010)

Die pure Absicht. Sonst könnte ja Einer daher kommen und ein gutes MP3 daraus machen. Also wird der Kram übersteuert bis es kaum zu ertragen ist, damit ein MP3 Encoder daraus nichts Gescheites machen kann.

Musik _gerne kaufen_ werde ich erst wieder können, wenn die Titel Lossless (FLAC ?) und sauber ausgesteuert als WAV auf einer DVD geliefert werden. Ich weiss hoher Anspruch - da sag ich nur - ist mir egal - hohe Preise ...

Für eine aktuelle CD würde ich - wenn ich nach der Qualität gehe - 2 Euro bezahlen, mehr ist der Schrott nicht wert.

Ist mir ja peinlich - werde das auch nicht genauer beschreiben - aber manchmal gibt es Leaks, die wohl von Masterbändern stammen, direkt nach dem Abmischen - bevor ein "Producer" das Ganze verhunzt. Ein MP3 davon hört sich dann fast besser an, als die spätere "Original" CD ...


----------



## Blutstoff (27. Januar 2010)

Bei Snow Patrol ist es mir extrem aufgefallen, auf jedem Album. Live sind die Jungs echt spitze, aber eine CD kaufe ich mir von denen nicht mehr.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (27. Januar 2010)

> Würdet ihr hier Clipping vermuten? Audacity zeigt mir einen einzigen Block, meiner Meinung nach ist aber dennoch einiges an Dynamik erkennbar.
> Eure Meinung würde mich mal interessieren, vllt sind meine Ohren auch mittlerweile schon viel zu sehr dran gewöhnt



Viel wichtiger um die Dynamik beurteilen zu können ist der RMS-Wert eines Songs. Dieser sollte eigentlich bei mindestens -15dB liegen, heute sind -9dB bis -10dB die Regel.
Wenn Audacity da nun nur einen dicken Block anzeigt heißt das erstmal nur, dass da viel mit dem Kompressor gearbeitet wurde um das Lied, sagen wir es mal eher positiv, homogener klingen zu lassen. Wenn man dabei aber sog. vorausschauende Brickwall-Limiter benutzt kann man das sogar mit einer ziemlich guten Rest-Dynamik machen. Deshalb klingen die Songs dann nicht so matschig wie z.b. The Mary Onettes. Das zeugt dann von einem Toningenieur, der etwas von seinem Handwerk versteht.



> Bei a_fire_inside´s (AFI?) Beispiel[...]


genau 



> Ja, aber was ist, wenn Du den Sound an sich gut findest, aber nicht weiß, dass da trotzdem schon ziemlich viel "fehlt"  Oder anders gesagt: wenn der Producer seine Arbeit sehr gut gemacht hat



wenn ich es nicht weiß, aber den Sound trotzdem gut finde kaufe ich mir die Scheibe natürlich...ich find sie ja gut ^^ ein gutes Beispiel dafür ist das aktuelle Silbermond-Album. Ich find die CD musikalisch gut und auch von der Qualität her klingt sie im Vergleich zu anderen aktuellen Pop-Produktionen ziemlich gut. Als ich die CD dann mal analysiert habe musste ich aber trotzdem feststellen, dass sie bis ans Pegelmaximum getrieben wurde und auch nicht gerade selten clippt. Zum glück hat der Ton-Ing. aber noch das Beste draus gemacht.

@Genghis99:

die Umwandelbarkeit in Mp3 hat sicher nix damit zu tun, schließlich kämpft die Musikindustrie mit allen Mitteln dafür, dass das garnicht mehr erlaubt ist.
Und warum so kompliziert mit WAV auf DVD?
Rein von den technischen Möglichkeiten (maximal möglicher Dynamik-Umfang, Auflösung etc.) her reicht eine normale Audio-CD eigentlich für alle Pop-, Rock- und sonstige Produktionen. Lediglich für hochdynamische Musik wie Klassik oder Jazz-Aufnahmen würde ich mir wünschen, dass sich die SACD mehr durchsetzt.


----------



## Malkav85 (27. Januar 2010)

Ich weiss jetzt nicht, ob es hier schon stand, aber das Metallica Album "Death Magnetic" wurde ebenfalls so aufgenommen und klingt einfach grauenhaft 

Als langjähriger Metallica-Fan hatten sie bei mir zwar eh mit "St. Anger" schon verschi**en und mit "Death Magnetic" führen sie die schlechte Produktion munter weiter


----------



## nfsgame (27. Januar 2010)

[X] Ich kaufe nur CD's mit guter Qualität
auch wenn die schwer zu finden sind, aber ich hatte bis jetzt auch bei Blindkäufen meisten Glück .


----------



## JunkMastahFlash (27. Januar 2010)

_[x] Ich finde den Loudness War nicht gut, aber kaufe meine Musik unabhängig davon.

Letztendlich muss ich ja damit leben 
Ich fang jetzt garantiert nicht an mir gut produzierte CDs zu kaufen, die mir nicht gefallen, nur weil die CDs, die ich normalerweise kaufe, schlecht produziert sind.

Das ist ja quasi so, als wenn ich kein Steak mehr essen würde, weil es teils ein Fettrand oder ein Fettauge hat und stattdessen nur noch Tomaten, die ich zwar absolut nicht mag, die aber kein Fettrand haben.

Mfg

JMF
_


----------



## > Devil-X < (27. Januar 2010)

Schließe mich mal JMF an, man hat doch keine Wahl. Und bei richtig genialen CD´s wie z.B. vom Peter Fox ist mir die deutliche Dynamikbremse egal (Jeder Song ist unterschiedlich laut O.o), weil die Musik an sich einfach gut ist. 

Aber dass durch aktuelle CD´s mehrere Fälle bekannt sind, in denen es Verstärker oder Lautsprecher zerstört gibts ja nicht... also kanns nicht so schlimm sein.

Gaaaanz deutliches Beispiel von LL-W ist Madonna´s Album, Hard Candy. Ganz schlimm...


----------



## sinthor4s (28. Januar 2010)

_[x] Ich finde den Loudness War nicht gut, aber kaufe meine Musik unabhängig davon.

_Joa was soll man dagegen machen? Ich habe mir grad erst 2 Alben
von Three Days Grace geholt. Da habe ich auch nicht geguckt wie 
diese produziert wurden (die Musik gefällt mir einfachzu gut).
Ansonsten bin ich dafür das an der Musik nciht rumgefuscht wird...
Wo bleibt denn das Bestreben nach natürlicher Wiedergabe


----------



## Herbboy (28. Januar 2010)

sinthor4s schrieb:


> Ansonsten bin ich dafür das an der Musik nciht rumgefuscht wird...
> Wo bleibt denn das Bestreben nach natürlicher Wiedergabe


 Bei Musik wird IMMER "rumgepfuscht" - die Frage ist nur, wo man ne Grenze zieht.  

zB selbst ne E-Gitararre ist ja schon für sich genommen schon nicht natürlich, erst recht weil die Gitarristen dann ihren charakteristischen Sound ja auch bestimmte Gitarren aussuchen und "ihren" engültigen Sound mit bestimmten Effektgeräten machen, die sie sich halt individuell aussuchen und deren paramater sie festlegen. 

Und selbst bei ner Klavier- oder Geigenaufnahme hängt der Klang davon ab, welche(s) Klavier/Geige man nimmt, welche Mics man benutzt und wo man sie aufstellt - und wenn man im Nachhinein nen leichten Halleffekt drüberlegt ist dann auch die Frage: ist das schon unnatürlich, und wenn ja: wo ist der Unterschied, ob man das als Effekt zufügt oder einfach die Aufnahme in einem sowieso schon großen, hallenden Raum macht? ^^

Ein ehrlich gemachter, kaum nachbearbeiteter Technotrack ist IMHO natürlicher sein als ein Song einer Rockband, die nen Song nur macht, weil der vermutlich gut ankommen wird und den dann auch vom Sound her "massentauglich" macht...


----------



## sinthor4s (28. Januar 2010)

Schon klar was du meinst^^

Gegen ein wenig Nachbearbeitung habe ich nichts^^
ABER wenn man die ganze CD einfach laut macht 
hat das nichts mehr mit Qualität zu tun.
Ich merke es ziemlich deutlich mit meinen Kopfhörern (AKG 701)
wenn der Track mit Loudness bearbeitet wurde... manchmal erwische
ich mich dabei lieber mit meiner qualitiv mittelmäßigen Anlage zu hören
weil ich nicht über Fehler oder Loudness stolpere....


----------



## Herbboy (28. Januar 2010)

Ja, ich weiß auch, was DU meintest. Aber es ist halt ne Gratwanderung. Man kann nen Song auch "lauter" machen, ohne dass er wirklich entscheident an Dynamik verliert. Die Frage ist immer, wie weit man es treibt. zB wie ich anfangs CDs aus den 80ern/90ern erwähnte: die waren oft um längen zu mies abgemischt, da waren Frequenzpeaks, oder auch Übersteuerungen, die man erst heute "dank" Subwoofern hört, was man heutzutage alles locker wegmachen könnte, ohne dass jemand was negatives dabei feststellt.


----------



## Toffele (28. Januar 2010)

Seit ich meine neuen Boxen habe, ist mir auch extrem aufgefallen, dass so viel aktuelle Musik einfach schlecht abgemischt und produziert ist. Das fällt einem bei einer günstigeren Anlage nur nicht auf, weil man damit die Feinheiten sowieso nicht raushören kann. 
Nun hätte ich die Möglichkeit Musik aktiv und konzentriert zu genießen und bin am Boden zerstört, dass nicht nutzen zu können, weil einfach die entsprechenden Tonträger fehlen. Ich höre gerne Rockmusik, kann die aber bei mir in der Wohnung nicht hören, weil man schon wirklich laut aufdrehen muss um an den Aufnahmen Spaß zu haben  - da bleibt dann nur das Auto.

Um Musik entspannt und bewusst zu genießen, höre ich mittlerweile viel Klassik, das hätte ich mir bis vor ein paar Wochen auch nicht vorstellen können.

Ich glaube es hängt eventuell damit zusammen, dass die Produzenten versuchen die Musik "I-Pod-fähig" zu halten. Da würden starke Dynamiksprünge im Ohr schmerzen oder feine und leise Nuancen gar nicht zu hören sein, was dann nicht sonderlich angenehm zu hören wäre.


----------



## Two-Face (28. Januar 2010)

[X]_Loudness War? Kenn ich nicht - ist mir auch egal!_

Da ich mit der Klangqualität meiner gekauften CDs allesamt äußerst zufrieden bin, ist mir das egal.



> Ich kaufe gar keine Musik.


Klingt ein bissl illegal


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (28. Januar 2010)

> Ich glaube es hängt eventuell damit zusammen, dass die Produzenten versuchen die Musik "I-Pod-fähig" zu halten. Da würden starke Dynamiksprünge im Ohr schmerzen oder feine und leise Nuancen gar nicht zu hören sein, was dann nicht sonderlich angenehm zu hören wäre.



Damit triffst du den Nagel auf den Kopf, Ziel der Musikindustrie ist es, dass die Musik auf Billig-Anlagen und Mp3-Playern was her machen soll. Da Billig-Anlagen eh keine hohe Dynamik wiedergeben können aber laut für das menschliche Gehör "besser" klingt wird halt so laut es geht abgemischt. Da ist viel Psychologie mit im Spiel.



> Um Musik entspannt und bewusst zu genießen, höre ich mittlerweile viel Klassik, das hätte ich mir bis vor ein paar Wochen auch nicht vorstellen können.



Ging mir genauso als ich mir mein Teufel Concept E300 bestellt hatte. Da waren meine ersten "besseren" Lautsprecher und ab da hab ich auch angefangen bewusst Musik zu hören, unter anderem auch Klassik, weil es einfach Spaß macht die gute Qualität zu genießen.
Seit ich nun meine neue Stereo-Anlage habe höre ich mittlerweile auch relativ oft Jazz, hat mir früher gar nict gefallen, jetzt find ich einige Interpreten richtig gut. Und die Klangqualität dieser Produktionen lässt sich überhaupt nicht mit den Chart-CDs vergleichen.



> Da ich mit der Klangqualität meiner gekauften CDs allesamt äußerst zufrieden bin, ist mir das egal.



Hast du schonmal eine richtig gut produzierte CD angehört? Vor allem im Klassik- und Jazz-Sektor findet man da richtig gute Aufnahmen.
Aber natürlich darf man sich die Musik die einem gefällt auch nicht unnötig madig machen. Ich bin nur leider immer wieder enttäuscht wenn ich mir Alben meiner Lieblingsinterpreten kaufe und die Klangqualität dann unterirdisch ist.


----------



## Two-Face (28. Januar 2010)

Ich kopiere die CDs auf meinen PC, da ich somit leichter die Songs, die ich anhören will, auswählen kann und der Sound, sowohl über Anlage als auch über Headset, besser klingt.


----------



## Betschi (28. Januar 2010)

Ich kaufe meistens keine CDs, wenn dann Vinyls oder im Internet.


----------



## Pokerclock (21. Februar 2010)

Wem die *Dynamic Range* (Dynamikumfang) der eigenen Musiksammlung interessiert, dem sei dieses Tool empfohlen (siehe auch Anhang als ZIP).

Eine kleine Probe in meiner Sammlung hat ergeben, dass die meisten Pop Scheiben teilweise einen Wert von nur 5 haben. Als Gegenprobe habe ich mal eine CD von der AUDIO analysieren lassen und dort kam gleich eine Rate von 16 raus beim ersten Titel. Teilweise sind auf einer CD massive Unterschiede zwischen den Songs zu finden. Als Beispiel habe ich mal das Album von "Ke$ha" analysieren lassen. Die Nr.1 Single "TikTok" kam auf einen Wert von 5. Der Song direkt danach kam immerhin auf 10.

Beachtet, dass das Tool nur mit MP3 und wav umgehen kann.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (21. Februar 2010)

^ das ist wirklich ein schönes einfaches Tool zum analysieren der Dynamik. Es kann übrigens mit Mp3 und Wav umgehen, nicht mit WMA 
Am schlimmsten schneiden bei mir vor allem Brit-Rock und Indie CDs ab. Eine gute Dynamik haben dagegen Jazz- und erstaunlicherweise Elektro-Indie-Scheiben.


----------



## Pokerclock (21. Februar 2010)

Da hast du natürlich recht. wav soll es heißen.

In der aktuellen AUDIO gibt es dazu ein kurzes Interview mit einem der Mitglieder der "Pleasure Music Foundation" (PMF).

Diverse Labels sollen in Zukunft diese Kennzahl + DR Logo auf den CD-Packungen abdrucken. Vorerst werden aber nur kleinere Labels mitmachen.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (21. Februar 2010)

> Diverse Labels sollen in Zukunft diese Kennzahl + DR Logo auf den CD-Packungen abdrucken. Vorerst werden aber nur kleinere Labels mitmachen



Das war ja mal wieder klar, dass die großen Labels erstmal nicht mitmachen, aber auch irgendwie logisch, dann könnten sie gleich groß und breit "schei.. Qualität" drauf schreiben ^^
Das wäre doch mal ein nützliches Thema für die EU...die beschließen doch den ganzen Tag über nur solche sinnlosen Normen..dann könnten sie doch auch mal ein mindestmaß an Dynamik und clippingfreie CDs als Standard einführen


----------



## Blue_Gun (21. Februar 2010)

Also ich habe noch nie von diesem Thema gehört, ich hätte für intressiert mich nicht gevoted.


----------



## Andy386 (21. Februar 2010)

Die Abstimmung ist schon vorbei... meine Antwort wäre aber nicht mit dabei gewesen... Ich kauf fast nur noch Platten. Ausserdem CDs von Künstlern, wo ich mir verdammt sicher sein kann, dass der Kompressor nicht alles kaputt gemacht hat. Billy Corgan z.B.


----------



## Pokerclock (21. Februar 2010)

Die Abstimmung läuft wieder.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (21. Februar 2010)

^ danke dafür! Könntest du vielleicht noch die Antwort "ich kaufe nur noch CDs mit guter Qualität" noch mit "/Platten" ergänzen? Ursprünglich wollte ich diese Antwortmöglichkeit nicht auf CDs beschränken.



Andy386 schrieb:


> Die Abstimmung ist schon vorbei... meine Antwort wäre aber nicht mit dabei gewesen... Ich kauf fast nur noch Platten. Ausserdem CDs von Künstlern, wo ich mir verdammt sicher sein kann, dass der Kompressor nicht alles kaputt gemacht hat. Billy Corgan z.B.



Leider muss man feststellen, dass auch bei vielen Vinyl-Masterings ziemlich rugepfuscht wird, wahrscheinlich wird da bei den großen Labels garkein anderes Master verwendet, sondern einfach das CD-Master mit angepasstem Pegel aufs Vinyl gepresst um kosten zu sparen. Es soll halt möglichst billig auf der aktuelle Vinyl-Trend bedient werden.
Aber die Dynamik ist auf Vinyl oft systembedingt schon noch eine Ecke besser als auf CD, da muss ich dir recht geben.


----------



## Andy386 (21. Februar 2010)

eigentlich ist die Dynamik - zumindest der Dynamikumfang - bei CD viel, viel grösser als bei Platten... systembedingt hat die CD da die Nase vorn. Aber selbst der (an sich unbedeutende ) Vorteil wird vom Management/den Toningeneuren zerstört.
Eigentlich schade, im Grunde hätte die CD schon Potential gehabt.

Bin mir grad nicht so sicher, ob DominoRecords noch zu den Kleinen zählt, aber die Mehrzahl meiner Platten stammt nicht von den Magnaten...


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (21. Februar 2010)

> eigentlich ist die Dynamik - zumindest der Dynamikumfang - bei CD viel, viel grösser als bei Platten... systembedingt hat die CD da die Nase vorn. Aber selbst der (an sich unbedeutende ) Vorteil wird vom Management/den Toningeneuren zerstört.



Da hast du recht, und genau das ist auch der Grund warum die Platten heute meist noch einen tick dynamischer klingen als die CDs, auch wenns paradox klingt. Aber dadurch, dass die Platte keinen so hohen Dynamikumfang hat wie eine CD kann das Master fürs Vinyl auch nicht so weit im Pegel angehoben werden wie die CD da sonst das Vinyl nicht mehr abspielbar wäre.


----------



## nikos (21. Februar 2010)

Bis zu diesen Foreneintrag habe ich nicht gewusst das es so etwas wie  Loudness War gibt.

Ich finde das sehr ärgerlich weil man da in die Einkaufsfalle tappt hört ein gutes Lied im Autoradio denkt wow das ist super kauft sich die CD und ärgert sich daheim will die Anlage überdreht ka sich das ganze in Ruhe schlecht anhört.  

Hab mit diesen Tool paar MP3s und CDs gemessen und festgestellt das zu meinen Favoriten fast nur Lieder mit Dynamic Range 12 oder gar 16 sind. 
Hab paar CDs erwischt die weniger als 8 hätten diese höre ich auch kaum  wenigstens kann ich diese Fehlkäufe jetzt auf den Loudness War schieben. 
Bei einigen älteren CDs frag ich mich manch mal wieso hab ich überhaupt so etwas gekauft habe. Jetzt weiß ich es. 

Auch ärgerlich für das mischen von CD Liedern und Schallplatten Aufnahmen auf Winamp Playlist weil da echt erhebliche Lautstärke Unterschiede sind. Mit SVM der X-Fi verringert man zusätzlich die Dynamik um nicht ständig mit der Fernbedienung die Lautstärke zu regeln. 

Ich hoffe die Musik Industrie einigt sich auf einen Standard. 
mfg nikos


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (21. Februar 2010)

> Auch ärgerlich für das mischen von CD Liedern und Schallplatten Aufnahmen auf Winamp Playlist weil da echt erhebliche Lautstärke Unterschiede sind.



Dafür gibt es mittlerweile ReplayGain. Am besten kann man das mit foobar realisieren. Man lädt die Musik in eine Playlist, wählt dann entweder einzelne Lieder oder ein ganzes Album aus und lässt es von foobar analysieren. Dann werden die ReplayGain-Informationen in den ID3-Tag gespeichert und künftig wird jeder Musik-Player der ReplayGain beherrscht die Musik im Pegel anpassen. Das funktioniert garantiert mit Winamp >5.5 und foobar. Ich glaube iTunes kann das mittlerweile auch, da bin ich mir aber nicht sicher, da ich iTunes nicht nutze.
Auf jeden Fall hast du dann nichtmehr das Problem, dass die Lieder einer Playlist unterschiedlich laut sind, und das ganz ohne Dynamikkompression oder das an den Audio-Daten selbst rumgepfuscht wird.


----------



## nikos (21. Februar 2010)

Cool danke dir. Ich hab mich bis jetzt immer mit SVM rumgeschlagen, aber das ist nicht so toll.


----------



## EinarN (23. Februar 2010)

Loudness war müll und ist müll.
Traurgerweise wird es nicht nur im music bereich eingesetzt sondern auch im film.
Das problem müste ich feststellen bei sämtliche DVD / BluRay Kauf- bzw. Miet Filme, wo das Gesammte Surround Paket mit Extrem Laut ist bishin zur erhebliche tonverzährungen. Stellt man die anlage so leise wie nur möglich, hört man die verzehrungen extrem störend, ein störendes surren in alle frequentzbereiche.

Das ist auch wieder ein eindeutiges zeichen das die qualität keine bedeutung mehr hat. 
Das einzige was man da machen kann, bevor man ein film kauft, zu erst in der hisigen videotheck mieten um die qualität zu testen.
Bei music CD's ist es komplizierter weil nicht in jeden laden kann man hereinhören was man da kauft.


----------



## MR.Ca$h|HiM|SeLf (23. Februar 2010)

_[x] Ich kaufe nur noch CDs/Platten, die eine gute Qualität bieten._

Finde diese Entwicklung sehr schade. Die Musik wird einfach nur lauter und verliert ihre ganze Dynamik... 

Deswegen schaue ich auch ganz gerne nach älteren CDs, die nicht remastered wurden.


----------



## Wendigo (23. Februar 2010)

Naja, für mich ein ganz neues Thema.

Wird das auch im Metal Bereich angewendet? Ich meine, bei Black Metal interessiert das sicherlich niemanden.


----------



## Pokerclock (23. Februar 2010)

Lade das oben verlinkte Tool runter und teste es an deinen Black Metal Platten. Eine DR von unter 10 sollte aufhorchen lassen.


----------



## stefan.net82 (23. Februar 2010)

(o) kenn ich nicht, is mir egal.


----------



## Wendigo (23. Februar 2010)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Lade das oben verlinkte Tool runter und teste es an deinen Black Metal Platten. Eine DR von unter 10 sollte aufhorchen lassen.




Welches oben verlinkte Tool?


----------



## Pokerclock (23. Februar 2010)

Das hier > http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/1563742-post30.html


----------



## Wendigo (23. Februar 2010)

Also was meine Black Metal Alben angeht habe ich einen Wert von 7, 8.
Kann aber auch sein, dass ich über diese Alben mp3gain hab drüberlaufen lassen.


----------



## heartcell (23. Februar 2010)

[x]Ich kaufe gar keine Musik.


----------



## Gast3456 (25. Februar 2010)

.....


----------



## Zoon (26. Februar 2010)

NDeluxeBeats schrieb:


> Meine Musik würde ich zu gern über Internet verkaufen wenn der Markt sich endlich mal mehr auf WAV-Downloads konzentrieren würde...



Wäre da nicht FLAC ne Option für dich, gibt zwar leider kaum Player die das unterstützen aber angenommen deine Zielgruppe schätzt Musik genauso wie du selbst dann haben die auch ein FLAC kompatibles Wiedergabegerät


----------



## Nixtreme (26. Februar 2010)

Also am schlimmsten ist der LoudnessWar bei Metallica ausgeartet! Bei Death Magnetic übersteuert beinahe JEDER Drumsound! Sei es nun Snare, Base oder eins der Becken! Und so einen Mist hat dann auch noch der übergehypte Rick Rubin produziert! Wie kann man als ambitionierter Musiker mit Rückgrat seine Musik auf Ipods hin optimieren?

Letztens mal wieder And Justice For All angehört und das sind Welten dazwischen!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. März 2010)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Ein sehr prominentes Beispiel für völlig verstümmelte Musik ist zum Beispiel das Album *Californication* von den *Red Hot Chilli Peppers*. Das verzerrt von Anfang bis Ende und hat sogut wie keine Dynamik, und das hört man der CD auch deutlich an.



Jetzt hab ich endlich mal ne technische Erklärung für meinen Eindruck, dass moderne Musik stinklangweiliger Einheitsbrei ist, dem selbst bei eigentlich brauchbarem Gesang, Melodie und Rythmik meist der "Pepp" fehlt  (und wenn man noch soviele Chilies aufs Cover druckt)

Da mein Musikgeschmacks (vielleicht auch wegen obigem Effekt) fast nichts enthält, das nach den 80ern aufgenommen wurde (und auch aus denen eher wenig),
[X]kaufe ich nur noch CDs/Platten, die eine gute Qualität haben.
- und habe das auch schon immer gemacht, ohne zu Wissen, was "Loudness War" eigentlich ist. (d.h.: Einige Titel sind auch damals schon so lieblos digitalisiert worden, dass die gefühlte Dynamik ebenfalls miserabel ist)


Pokerclocks Tool hab ich auch gerade mal ausprobiert und ich muss sagen: Zur empfundenden Dynamik past es nur eingeschränkt, aber die Korrellation zum (vermuteten) Alter der Abmischung (remastered ja/nein?) ist erschreckend, auch vor den 90/00ern.

Die Titel, von denen ich vermute, dass sie wärend der 70er oder spätestens frühe 80er auf CD gewandert sind, haben durchgängig 10 oder besser, teilweise 13, im Schnitt knapp 11. Die, bei denen ich ein Abmischung in den späteren 80ern oder eine Neuabmischung in den 90er erwarte, haben 8 bis 10 mit einem Schnitt von knapp 9.
Die, die aus den 90ern und z.T. 00ern stammen oder da noch einmal abgemischt wurden, haben einen Schnitt von knapp 8 und gehen bis auf 6 runter.
Titel dagegen, die ich selbst von Kassette auf PC überspielt habe (d.h. abspielen und mit einer SB Live! und Windows-Recorder aufgezeichnet als .wav, anschließend als .cda gebrannt :kotzt und die ich ausdrücklich wegen ihrem dumpfen Sound (kommt z.T. gut, wenn die Bässe schon im Original eher dröhnend den knackig und der Gesang melodisch war  ) schätze, erreichen teilweise immer noch eine 9. Exemplare die vom Aufbau her einfach kaum Dynamik haben natürlich auch mal 4 - reicht aber immer noch für einen Schnitt von 6.

Wenn ich zusätzlich bedenke, dass diese Titel von CD zuerst als .acc gerippt wurden (iPod) und daraus dann die hier vermessenen .mp3 (Autoradio) erstellt wurden, dann frag ich mich echt, wie die Labels auf die kommen, 5 und kleiner als "CD-Qualität" (für sich ja schon ein Euphemismus) zu verkaufen. Sowas kann man für Klingeltöne nehmen, aber doch nicht für ne Anlage.
(hmm - wenn ichs mir recht überlege: Klingeltöne nerven mich genauso, wie 90% aller aktuellen "Musik"  )


Was ich in dem Zusammenhang übrigens fast noch schlimmer finde:
Nicht nur die Datenträger sind von diesem Trend betroffen. Auch (mehr, z.T. weniger) günstige Lautsprechersysteme (und Kopfhöherer) werden immer mehr darauf ausgelegt, viel "Rums" zu bieten, zu Kosten des Klanges. Früher haben billige Lautsprecher wenigstens versucht, sowas wie Klang zu vermitteln und im Gegenzug lieber an der Pegelfestigkeit gesparrt.



Falls jemand eine schöne Rateliste "und von welcher Band stammt dieser Titel?" sucht: Hier meine Notizen von der Kontrolle der Dateien


Spoiler



Runaway 10
Insence & Peppermint 12
Purple Haze 10
Fire 11
House Of The Rising Sun 10
White Rabbit 11
When The Earth moves again 12
Somebody To Love 10
Fortunate Son 10
The Legend Of Xanadu 10
Stop Stop Stop 10
Wild Horses 13
Let's spend the night together 11
Paint It Black 13
Lady In Black 11
Easy Livin' 10
Universe 12
Kansas City 11
Lost in America 10

Holding Out For A Hero 10
Gypsies, Tramps And Thieves 8
If I Could Turn Back Time 8
Davy's On The Road Again 9
Radar Love 8
Locomotive Breath 10

Wild and Free 9
Ällabätsch 7
Im Verkehr 8
Celebrate 9
To My Horizon 7
What Shall We Do With The Drunken Sailor 6
I feel fine 8
Instant Karma 8


Be true to your school 5
Little Honda 5
Wild Honey 9
Cottonfields 6
Kokomo 9
Keep On Running 4
Nights in White Satin 5
Summer in the City 6
San Francisco 7
In the Year 2525 5
I feel free 7
Black is Black 5
Classical Gas 6
Itchycoo Park 4
On the Road again 7
I had to much to dream (last night) 7
In-A-Gadda-da-Vida 5
Heart full of soul 6


----------



## Olstyle (3. März 2010)

camo1260 schrieb:


> Edit: Gibts denn bekannte Bands, welche explizit darauf verzichten?


Falls GnR noch als bekannt gelten:
Laut Toningenieur wurde bei Chinese Democracy von der BandAxel der nicht übersteuerte Mix ausgewählt obwohl die Plattenfirma lieber das Master nah am Limit gehabt hätte.
Das von Poker verlinkte Tool gibt ihm teilweise recht(immerhin konstant 10+x).

Das gleiche Tool hat mir auch gerade bestätigt dass Black Ice von AC/DC technisch eine Katastrophe ist(hören kann man das auch so):
Kein Track kommt über die 7, die meisten liegen darunter(und es liegt nicht an der Musik an sich, ältere Alben kommen da deutlich drüber).

Eine alte Dave Brubeck Live-CD schafft dagegen die 19 und fällt nie unter 15.

Zur Umfrage:
Ich bin mir der Thematik bewusst, kaufe aber normalerweise unabhängig davon. Ein kurzer Test mit dem Dynamic range Meter hat allerdings ergeben dass die Aufnahmen die mich in letzter Zeit am meisten enttäuscht haben fast 1:1 die sind die übersteuern. 
Jetzt hab ich gerade Angst um _Valleys of Neptune_ bekommen .


----------



## Pokerclock (20. März 2010)

In letzter Zeit ist mir auch nicht viel unter gekommen, dass wirklich eine vernünftige DR-Rate hat. Die Musik ist an sich ganz gut, nur klanglich ein totales Desaster. Da fragt man sich stellenweise warum man sich die teure Hifi-Anlage hinstellt, wenn es die billigen Brüllwürfel auch tun. 

Ich habe aber auch Überraschungen erlebt. Mancher dürfte sich vielleicht noch an die Musik der ersten C&C Spiele (Westwood) erinnern. Die wurden auch auf CD verkauft. Keiner der Songs kommt unter eine DR von 12 (teilweise mit einem maximalen Unterschied von 25db) und das obwohl die Musik zu 100% von Synthesizern erzeugt wird.


----------



## Olstyle (20. März 2010)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich gerade Angst um _Valleys of Neptune_ bekommen .


Da kann ich Entwarnung geben. 
Die meisten Stücke schaffen eine DR von 13 und klingen wirklich rund. Dafür hat man mangels wirklich fertigem Material recht häufig Fadern an Anfang und Ende der Stücke gearbeitet.


----------



## GasPanic (23. September 2010)

Mit Californication und Death Magnetic wurden ja schon die 2 vielleicht berühmtesten Opfer des Loudness Wars genannt. Ganz schlimm ist auch Black Holes & Revelations von Muse, was umso ärgerlich ist, da das eine meiner Lieblingsbands ist, und ich das Album absolut fantastisch finde. Aber ich kann es mir einfach nicht auf meiner Anlage anhören. Der erste Reflex ist dann immer, die Lautstärke zu erhöhen, weil alles so flach klingt. Nur leider wird damit alles noch schlimmer. Während bei Musik mit großer Dynamic Range lauter = besser gilt (bis zu einem bestimmten Punkt natürlich). So wie es halt sein sollte.

Noch ein tolles Beispiel - Dig Out Your Soul von Oasis:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Aber es gibt auch zahlreiche Gegenbeispiele (Porcupine Tree sei hier erwähnt) Tatsächlich hat sich das auch irgendwie subjektiv (etwas) gebessert nach dem Metallica-Desaster, was ja auch durch die Presse ging. Ist auch bitter nötig. 

Hier noch ein Beispiel, wie Remasters sein sollten: Neil Young - Harvest




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Absolut fantastischer Sound, besser als das 72er Original.


----------



## nfsgame (24. September 2010)

Es gibt auch noch Positivbeispiele die neuerem Erscheinungsdatums sind. Ich hab eben mal den Ausschlag des Equalizers der Anlage meiner Eltern beim neuen Album von Heinz-Rudolf Kunze beobachtet: Der Gesamtausschlag lag gerade mal bei 3/4, wärend andere Alben (Shock Value II sei hie rmal genannt...) in leiseren Passagen schon am Peak hängen.


----------



## > Devil-X < (24. September 2010)

Es gibt wirklich viele Lieder, welche unter einer katastrophalen Dynamik leiden. 

Aktuell auch Hurts, eine klasse Band mit klasse Liedern. Aber klanglich ein Todbringer, bei David Garrets Encore siehts nicht viel besser aus.


----------



## Blutstoff (24. September 2010)

Die Liste lässt sich schier unendlich fortsetzen. Etwa 80% meiner Musikeinkäufe der letzten 10 Jahre weisen deutlich hörbare Dynamikschwächen auf. Da Frage ich mich manchmal schon, warum ich so viel Geld in mein Equipment gesteckt habe.


----------



## Chron-O-John (24. September 2010)

Oh, hab ich noch gar nicht gesehen, dass das auch hier im Forum besprochen wird. Freut mich! Je mehr Leute davon erfahren desto besser. Vielleicht können Labels dann zum Umdenken bewogen werden.

Folgend noch ein paar Links zum Thema.
Hab jetzt nicht den ganzen Thread durchgelesen, ich bitte um Entschuldigung falls schon was da war.

intro.de | *Radio-Beitrag* | *Thread im Hi-Fi Forum* | *Cd-Mastering Site*


----------



## Whoosaa (24. September 2010)

[x] Ich finde den Loudness War nicht gut, aber kaufe meine Musik unabhängig davon.

Was soll man denn sonst machen? Komplett auf Musik verzichten geht schließlich auch nicht..


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (18. Dezember 2010)

Bin grad ziemlich überrascht, ich habe mir mal von Tokio Hotel - Durch den Monsun im Clipping Analyzer angeschaut.

Für eine Charts-Produktion von 2005 find ich das doch beachtlich gut (RMS von -12dB!). Die Aufnahme klingt auch wirklich gut.
Im Anhang das Ergenis vom Clipping Analyzer.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Dezember 2010)

[x] Ich finde den Loudness War nicht gut, aber kaufe meine Musik unabhängig davon. 
Ganz ohne will ich nicht, ich versuche schon wo es geht ein Probehören zu machen. Bei manchen Stücken hat man eh eher das Gefühl einer laufenden Kreissäge zu lauschen


----------



## trible_d (3. Februar 2011)

[x] Ich finde den Loudness War nicht gut, aber kaufe meine Musik unabhängig davon. 
Bzw. Ich werde meine Musik nun bewusster kaufen und mehr auf qualität achten.


----------



## PEG96 (3. Februar 2011)

Mich stört es auch ziemlich doll, wobei ich sagen muss, dass es bei klassik(zumindest bei den cd's die ich habe) diese dynamikschwächen usw. nicht so doll, bis gar nicht gibt.
BTW hat man bei platten eigentlich auch die probleme mit dem loudnesswar? Weil ich wollte mir vll. demnächst einen Technics SL-1210MK2 holen.


----------



## Olstyle (3. Februar 2011)

Man kann auch Platten so laut abmischen dass die Dynamik flöten geht, nur passiert das einfach seltener.


----------



## PEG96 (3. Februar 2011)

Gut, wie sind die neuen vinyls eigentlich von der qualität her, ich hab bei einem kumpel mal an einem technics sl-1210mk-2 eine alte beatles platte gehört(irgendeins, von den farbigen alben) und ich finde, es klingt, obwohl der "nur" Heco concerto b15(glaub ich) hat. Mit meinen victa 700 und mit meinem hd650 klingt es von einer original cd wesentlich schlechter, im vergleich zur platten nicht so lebendig usw..


----------



## Olstyle (3. Februar 2011)

Die ersten CD Versionen des roten und blauen "Albums"(eigentich sinds Sampler, nur das weiße war ein eigenes Album) sind auch ziemlich erbärmlich.
Die Sampler vom letzten Jahr dagegen sollen ziemlich gut abgemischt sein.

Vinyls von neuen Alben sind meist eher was fürs "Gefühl", die werden zum Teil überhaupt nicht einzeln gemastert sondern quasi aus den CD-Daten gepresst.


----------



## Caspar (3. Februar 2011)

Kennt denn jemand eine Seite, auf der man nur qualitativ hochwertige Musik erwerben kann? Irgendjemand hat doch bestimmt schon diese Marktnische entdeckt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Februar 2011)

Die hochwertige Musik produzieren können aber nur die Majors, da hilft dir die Idee für eine kleine Seite nicht


----------



## PEG96 (3. Februar 2011)

Wo kann man eigentlich Musik in guter Qualität runterladen? Ich meine Wave, flac und OGG Vorbis. Ich finde nämlich, dass die Musik bei Amazon und iTunes von der Qualität her nicht wirklich gut ist.


----------



## trible_d (3. Februar 2011)

Wer auf gute mittelalter mukke steht, dem wäre corvus corax zu empfehlen. Die dynamik ist in einem akzeptablen bereich.


----------



## Olstyle (3. Februar 2011)

Caspar schrieb:


> Kennt denn jemand eine Seite, auf der man nur qualitativ hochwertige Musik erwerben kann? Irgendjemand hat doch bestimmt schon diese Marktnische entdeckt.


Es gibt Stockfish-Records, aber wenn ein Künstler nunmal wo anders unter Vertrag steht...


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (3. Februar 2011)

Ja, Stockfish-Records sind unverschämt gut was die Quali angeht.



> Gut, wie sind die neuen vinyls eigentlich von der qualität her,



Man hört viel negatives, ich selbst habe bisher keine negativen Erfahrungen mit neuem Vinyl gemacht. Meine Platten sind alle sauber gepresst, haben ihr Loch genau in der Mitte und keinen bis minimalen Höhenschlag (eine leichte Welle in der Platte). Das einzige was mich nervt ist, dass heutzutage kaum noch gefütterte Innencover geliefert werden, sondern die Innencover meist aus hartem Papier oder gar Pappe bestehen. Damit macht man sich die Platten ratzfatz kaputt, also bei Neuerwerbungen gleich gefütterte Innenhüllen mitbestellen und die Platten dann darein legen anstatt in diese unsäglichen Papp-Innencover.
Ansonsten ist die Anschaffung einer kleinen Plattenwaschmaschine wie der Knosti nicht schlecht, da die Platten meist ziemlich stark aufgeladen sind wenn sie frisch aus der Presse kommen und noch dazu oft noch ziemlich viel Dreck in der Rille klebt. Ein Waschen vor dem ersten Abspielen lohnt daher auf jeden Fall.



> Man kann auch Platten so laut abmischen dass die Dynamik flöten geht, nur passiert das einfach seltener.



Kann man theoretisch, aber danach ist die Platte unbrauchbar. Es gibt da den brühmten Fall einer Pressung von Tschaikowskys 1812er Overtüre. Da gibt es einen Kanonenschlag im Lied der so laut aussteuert das unweigerlich die Nadel aus der Rille springt. Da muss man schon mit extremen Auflagekräften arbeiten um die Nadel in der Rille zu halten, dadurch nutzt sich aber natürlich Nadel und Platte sehr schnell ab.
Ansonsten kann man den Pegel bei Vinyls bei weitem nicht so hoch drehen wenn die Platte vernünftig abtastbar sein soll.



> Vinyls von neuen Alben sind meist eher was fürs "Gefühl", die werden zum Teil überhaupt nicht einzeln gemastert sondern quasi aus den CD-Daten gepresst.



Das ist ein weit verbreiteter Irrglaube. Man kann eine Schallplatte nicht direkt vom CD-Master pressen, schon allein wegen der RIAA-Verzerrung nicht. Für Vinyl-Pressungen *muss* ein eigenes Master angefertigt werden, das geht schon allein von der Rillengeometrie garnicht anders. Und die Vinyl-Masters kann man auch lange nicht so krass komprimieren. Meine Alternative- und Indie-Rock-Platten klingen alle durchweg weitaus besser als die CD-Fassungen. Da ist Vinyl also definitv ratsam wenn man gefallen daran hat.
Bei Genres, bei denen der Loudnesswar noch nicht so dramatisch ist (Klassik, Jazz, z.T. Singer/Songwriter, Blues, Latin) ist die CD technisch der Platte natürlich unschlagbar überlegen.



> Die hochwertige Musik produzieren können aber nur die Majors, da hilft dir die Idee für eine kleine Seite nicht



Sorry, das ist Quark ^^ Gerade die kleinen Labels legen z.T. noch sehr viel Wert auf gute Qualität und können diese auch liefern. und gerade die Major-Labels (Sony/BMG, Universal, EMI) geben überhaupt nix auf gute Qualität sondern komprimieren die Musik zu tode nur damit sie am lautesten ist und sich damit vermeintlich am besten verkauft.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Februar 2011)

Da hab ich mich falsch ausgedrückt: Ich meinte damit, dass keine kleine Seite Musik in höherer Qualität anbieten kann, als sie der Produzent eben rausgibt. Wenn er bei Indie-Labels einkaufen würde, hätte er vermutlich nicht gefragt - für mich klang es danach, als würde er hochwertige Aufnahmen von Musik suchen, die es woanders nur in schlecht gibt. Aber das ist schlicht unmöglich.


----------



## Caspar (3. Februar 2011)

Nein, das meinte ich nicht. Der Hinweis auf Stockfish Records ist genau was ich gesucht habe. Wenn es noch mehr gibt, wäre es vielleicht sinnvoll, die Seiten gesammelt im Einganspost zu vermerken. Denn was nützt das Bewusstsein, ohne der Tatsache entgegen wirken zu können.

Ich werde mir mal die Künstler bei Stockfish ansehen, da ist bestimmt etwas tolles für meine Ohren dabei...  Wenn noch mehr Seiten genannt werden, ist vielleicht auch eine Eingrenzung in vertriebene Musikrichtungen möglich.


----------



## CharlieHarper (3. Februar 2011)

Sehr unschöne Entwicklung, aber auf aktuelle Musik möchte ich dennoch nicht verzichten. Um die unsäglichen "digitally remastered" Versionen von Alben mache ich allerdings einen großen Bogen. Mein Voting passt also nicht hundert Prozent, allerdings finde ich mich da am ehesten wieder.

[X]_Ich finde den Loudness War nicht gut, aber kaufe meine Musik unabhängig davon.
_​


----------



## Gast3456 (18. Juli 2011)

.....


----------



## Bulrek (18. Juli 2011)

Hm Loudness-War. Noch nie davon gehört. Ist mir auch noch nie aufgefallen.
Allerdings kenn ich eine andere Art War von früher. Ich hab mal in einer Band den Bass bedient. Da gab es einen ähnlichen Krieg um Lautstärke.
Als ich in die Band einstieg hatten beide Gitarreros ihre 15 Watt Kofferamps, ich hab mir dann einen 60 Watt Bassamp mit 12" Speaker geholt. War soweit alles Ok und hat gut zusammengepasst von der Lautstärke her. Ich hab auch nicht voll ausgedreht, wobei man eh sagt dass der bass ein wenig stärker befeuert werden  sollte. Aber dann fing irgendwie ein Teufelskreis an sich zu drehen. Nämlich der Drummer,der hat rotiert. Der Typ war ein Tier, hat draufgeknüppelt dass ein Gras mehr wuchs und vor allem hat sich keiner mehr gehört.

So dauert es nicht alng bis der erste Gitarrist mit nem riesen Verstärker ankam. 120 Watt, brutal laut. Der andere Gitarrenfan konnte das nicbht auf sich sitzen lassen->300Watt wurden aufgetischt. Und so weiter das Ganze schaukelte sich dann hoch bis in den Kilowatt-Bereich. Ohne Gehörschutz war Proben nicht mehr möglich. Aufnahmen ebenso wenig. Unser Mischpult kam mit den eingehenden Pegeln einfach nicht mehr klar. Alles hat gezerrt, selbst die kleinste Berührung der Seiten.

Was hat das Ganze jetzt mit Loudness War zu tun? Nunja vieleicht liegt es zum Teil auch an der Ausrüstungsindustrie. Professionelle Musiker haben in der Regel professionelles Equipment. Und seht euch das mal an. Hochwertige Amps haben meistens exorbitant hochen Output. 1000Watt+ sind keine Seltenheit mehr. Wer mal ein E-Saiteninstrument bedient hat kann sich in etwa vorstellen was das bedeutet.
Persönlich finde ich es als Ding der Unmöglichkeit aus so eine Unvermögen noch einen Werbegag zu machen. Womöglich kommt irgendwann dann eine "Enhanced Version" entsprechender CD´s mit verzerrungsfreiem Klang.
Mir sind bisher aber noch keine übertrieben Lauten Tonträger unter gekommen.


----------



## Blutstoff (18. Juli 2011)

Du verwechselst da was. Tonträger werden heute absichtlich laut abgemischt, damit Ipod & Co. dem Hörer das Trommelfell fast zum Platzen bringen. Das geht auf Kosten der Dynamik und ist für wahre Musikliebhaber ein Graus. Das verwendete Equipment ist hierbei zweitrangig und das ganze hat auch nichts mit Unvermögen zu tun. Die können schon wenn sie wollen.


----------



## PCGHGS (18. Juli 2011)

[x] Ich finde den Loudness War nicht gut, aber kaufe meine Musik unabhängig davon_.
_
Ich hab meine Musiksammlung mit dem Dynamic Ranger überprüftexrem Niedrig:
All Of The Lights mit* 2*_ 
_höchste: Cold Case Love mit *13*_ 
_durchschnitt: *6-8*
extreme Schwankungen: Rated R Album *5-13*_ 


_


----------



## nfsgame (18. Juli 2011)

Auch bei extrem lauten Amps lassen sich saubere Aufnahmen hinbekommen. Man muss seinen Mic-Preamp nur bedienen können . Die Aufnahmen der Band die ich betreue haben allesamt zwischen 12 und 15 im Dynamic-Index und ein Radiomoderator der einen Song davon bereits mal gespielt hat in seiner Sendung (Regionalsender...) war auch begeistert.


----------



## Madz (18. Juli 2011)

Dynamic ranger? Wo bekomme ich den?


----------



## nfsgame (18. Juli 2011)

Im Startpost auf den Wiki-Link klicken, bisschen scrollen und fündig werden.

Querbeet - Software - CD-Inspektor - Download

Ist zwar nicht das "richtige" tut aber auch seinen Zweck.


----------



## Pollution (19. Juli 2011)

Ich finde  Loudness War auch nicht so gut aber bei meiner antik Stereonalage merk man davon eigentlich wenig.Mich nervt es nur wenn der Wechsler die CD wechselt und danach die Lautstärke extrem schwanken kann.


----------



## Caspar (19. Juli 2011)

Lies noch mal genau nach was Loudness War ist.


----------



## Herbboy (19. Juli 2011)

Caspar schrieb:


> Lies noch mal genau nach was Loudness War ist.


 Das hat er, bzw. auch wenn nicht: das, was er beschreibt, hat trotzdem mit dem loudness-war zu tun. Leg mal ne CD von 1990, 2000 und 2010 ein. Da merkst Du, dass eben die neuere (mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) viel lauter klingt. Zuerst hat man es nur lauter gemacht, weil es technisch ohne Einbußen ging und früher halt irre schwer war mangels starker PCs als Abmisch/Effekt-Gerät - der "Krieg" hat sich natürlich aber erst in den letzten Jahren ergeben 


@NFSGame: "_Man muss seinen Mic-Preamp nur bedienen können_" => seit wann wird Musik ausschließlich mit Mics prouduziert/aufgenommen? ^^


----------



## nfsgame (19. Juli 2011)

Naja, was er beschreibt hat damit zu tun wie man den Mic-Preamp bei der Verstärkerabnahme einpegelt . Sonst zerrts halt. Besonders bei Live-Pegeln ohne Pad . Reiß das das nächste Mal nicht so aus dem Zusammenhang, dann versteht man es auch .


----------



## Caspar (19. Juli 2011)

Wenn die Stereoanlage antik ist, heisst das nicht, dass das Futter auch antik ist. Mein Opt mampft ja auch nicht nur eingelagerte Erbsen aus den 40ern. (Weils so passend ist:  )

Ich weiss was du meinst und habs wohl zu sehr auseinander gepflückt. ^^ Vielleicht werden wir nie erfahren was er genau meinte - antike Stereoanlage klingt auf jeden Fall toll. Ich würde mir ja Bilder wünschen wenn ich darf!?


----------



## Herbboy (19. Juli 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Naja, was er beschreibt hat damit zu tun wie man den Mic-Preamp bei der Verstärkerabnahme einpegelt . Sonst zerrts halt. Besonders bei Live-Pegeln ohne Pad . Reiß das das nächste Mal nicht so aus dem Zusammenhang, dann versteht man es auch .



Dann zitier halt das, worauf Du Dich beziehst - dann merk ich es eher    ich weißt nicht mal, wen Du jetzt mit "er" meinst...


----------



## nfsgame (19. Juli 2011)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...-untergang-der-musikkultur-9.html#post3220304
Den meine ich, ich habs tatsächlich vergessen zu zitieren ...


----------



## Mirart (21. Juli 2011)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Die einzigen beiden Märkte, die davon noch größtenteils verschont bleiben sind Klassik- und Jazz-Produktionen, wobei bei letzterem auch schon kräftig an Pegel, Kompression und Dynamik herumgepfuscht wird.


 
Und genau deshalb ist es mir eigentlich schnuppe, obwohl ich es vom Prinzip her nicht gut finde. Mein Markt bleibt davon verschont.


----------



## Obsinnu (21. Juli 2011)

Hallo Leute.
Ich hab mir jetzt mal den ganzen Thread durchgelesen und probiert es im Urlaub mit meinem iPod (  ) und meinen AKG 142 HD nachzuvollziehen und war vor allem bei dem schon genannten Album von Muse erschrocken. Wenn man darauf achtet fällt es schon unangenehm auf.
Also ich muss sagen, dass es mich erschreckt wie mit Musik in der heutigen Zeit umgegangen wird. Es wird mehr oder weniger alles dem Gewinn der Firmen geopfert wird.
Ich werde jetzt bewusster darauf achten und hoffe das sich dieser Trend im Jazz nicht durchsetzt. Und außerdem weiß ich jetzt warum mit das Album XX von The XX so gut gefällt. Es war seine 7 Euro definitiv wert.

MfG Obsinnu


----------



## Uziflator (2. April 2012)

Ja ich grab es wieder aus:

Hab Death Magnetic von Metallica mal durch das Dynamic Range Tool laufen lassen, erschreckend, KEIN Titel kamm über die 4 hinaus meist darunter!


----------



## PommesmannXXL (2. April 2012)

Die neuen Metallica-Alben sind auch alle lächerlich schlecht.


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (2. April 2012)

PommesmannXXL schrieb:


> Die neuen Metallica-Alben sind auch alle lächerlich schlecht.


 
Musikalisch - nein. Aber das ist wie so oft Geschmackssache.
Von dem ausgehend, was die Leutchen am Mischpult daraus gemacht haben - ja.

Nach diesem Quote


> Ich persönlich hab den "loudnesswar" aber nie bewußt negativ  wahrgenommen, vor allem, weil man ja keinen Vergleich hat, wie es  "normal" wäre. zB beim letzten Metallica-Album hatte sich auch keiner  beschwert, bis das Album auch "ungemastet" für ein Konsolenspiel rauskam  - das fanden die Fans deutlich hörbar besser als die CD-Version, in der  vieles zwecke Lautstärkeerhöhung weg-dynamisiert wurde, und  protestierten


müsste es ja auch eine vernünftige Mischung geben. 
Wo  ?!? gibts die ?
Vielleicht kann man sich das ja nüchtern anhören...


----------



## Finch?? (2. April 2012)

Ich merk den Loudness War jeden Tag, weil ich einerseits viel alten Rock des vergangenen Jahrhunderts, andererseits aber auch viel neue Musik höre. Da zuckt man schnell mal zusammen, wenn nach den minimalistischen Beatles-Klängen plötzlich die Gitarristen von SOAD in die Seiten hauen...

Aber was soll man dagegen machen? Wenn man die Musik mag, muss man sie trotzdem kaufen.


----------



## Uziflator (2. April 2012)

Finch?? schrieb:


> Ich merk den Loudness War jeden Tag, weil ich einerseits viel alten Rock des vergangenen Jahrhunderts, andererseits aber auch viel neue Musik höre. Da zuckt man schnell mal zusammen, wenn nach den minimalistischen Beatles-Klängen plötzlich die Gitarristen von SOAD in die Seiten hauen...
> 
> Aber was soll man dagegen machen? Wenn man die Musik mag, muss man sie trotzdem kaufen.


 ´Vinyls kaufen aber neuere Scheiben sind Mangelware, leider.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (2. April 2012)

Ich hasse diesen vermaldeiten Loudness War wie die Pest... z. B. wenn ich Bock habe, mir die Sade Best-Of anzuhoeren, wenn ich da nicht mindestens 2db absenke, wird es einfach nur unangenehm bollernd unterm Senni HD 650 am KHV der Xonar Essence STX - zum Glueck ist dies aber nicht bei jedem Kuenster/Band vonnoeten.


----------



## Olstyle (2. April 2012)

Uziflator schrieb:


> ´Vinyls kaufen aber neuere Scheiben sind Mangelware, leider.


Selbst wenn es sie gibt.
Wie schrieb schon jemand so schön: Es sieht immer etwas komisch aus wenn ich meinen tragbaren Plattenspieler mit mir rum schleppe oder im Auto die 12″ Scheiben einschiebe.


----------



## hydro (2. April 2012)

> Vinyls kaufen aber neuere Scheiben sind Mangelware, leider.


Vinyls werden auch komprimiert. Man kann glück haben und ein besseres Platten als CD Master zu erwischen, aber es gibt keine Garantie.
Zudem ist Vinyl und Abspielgerät übertrieben teuer und mit ganz anderen Problemen belastet.
Abgesehen davon gibt es aktuell sehr viele neue Alben auch als Schallplatte.



> Es sieht immer etwas komisch aus wenn ich meinen tragbaren  Plattenspieler mit mir rum schleppe oder im Auto die 12″ Scheiben  einschiebe.


Wobei mir genau bei den beiden Anwendungsbereichen die Kompression relativ egal wäre^^


----------



## Finch?? (2. April 2012)

Von Schallplatten halte ich nichts. Für mich ist es eine veraltete schlechte Technik, mehr nicht.


----------



## Kartman17 (3. April 2012)

Hallo
hab hier gerade das erste mal vom "Loudness war" gelsen. Mir ist schon bei ein paar Cds aufgefallen das sie nicht besonders klingen. Gerade wenn ich über Kopfhörer höre ist da teilweise traurig wenig dynamik vorhanden. Wusste nur nicht das das was mit der Lautstärke zu tun hat. 

Gibts eigentlich noch Musikläden wo man die CDs die man kauft vorhören kann? Hab hier im Saarland bisher leider vergeblich gesucht.
Und im Media Markt die "Kopfhörer" zum vorhören zu nutzen kann ich mir auch gleich sparen


----------



## hydro (3. April 2012)

Bei uns im müller haben sie dt770m zum probe hören.


----------



## Kaviarfresser (3. April 2012)

Ich muss auch sagen das ich alles andere als begeistert bin vom loudness war, höre größtenteils Klassik, aber auch Dance Titel finden sich auf dem iPod, weshalb ich manchmal ca. um ca. 25% die Lautstärke verändern muss um die gleiche Lautstärke zu erzielen, was sehr unangenehm ist beim rennradfahren mit kopfhörern, entweder ich hör bei den Klassik stücken nichts oder die dance titel töten meine Ohren. Da hilft selbst die Lautstärke des IPods nichts: (


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. April 2012)

Hab mir mal den oben verlinkten CD-Inspektor geschnappt und ein paar Titel direkt und ohne MP3 Konvertierung durchgemessen.
Traurige Meldung: Das ganze betrifft nicht nur Titel, die irgendwie in den Radio-Charts und angesagten Clubs lauter klingen wollen.

Kürzlich ist mir das Queen Album "A Kind of Magic" in der 2011er remastered Version ins Haus gekommen. Da vier enthaltene Titel auch in ihrer alten Version (meist 86) auf der 91er Greatest Hits 2 drauf sind (und einer auf der 99er GH III), habe ich mal den direkten Vergleich ziehen können zwischen identischen Titeln mit 20 bis 30 Jahren Abstand in der Nachbearbeitung. Ergebniss:
- A Kind of Magic ist von DR20 auf DR13 runter, das Maximum der Lautstärkeverteilung liegt nicht mehr mit 16% bei -20 dB, sondern zu 15% bei -13 dB. Statt einem schmalen ungenutzten Streifen bei den extrem negativen Werten gibt es jetzt Clipping an beiden Enden
- One Vision, ehemals DR17, ist jetzt bei DR13, das Maximum, ehemals bei -16 dB (20%), steigt auf -12 dB (21%)
- Friends Will be Friends fällt von DR17 auf DR13 (obwohl die alte Aufnahme genug ungenutzten Spielraum für verlustloses aufblasen ließ), das Lautstärkemaxium verschiebt sich von -17 dB (20%) auf -13 dB (17%)
- Who Wants to Live Forever stürzt von DR22 auf DR15 ab, statt 6% Maximum bei -23 dB gibt es 6,5% @ -10 dB (!!!)
- selbst Princes of the Universe (ein Song, der auch in der 99er Fassung keine Nachhilfe in Sachen Lärm brauchte), wurde von DR13 auf DR12 gestutzt und dabei von -11 dB (25%) auf -12 dB (29%) gepushed.

Noch ein trauriger Vergleich mit Queen: We Will Rock You (ein Titel der in der Vergangenheit ja niiiieeeee auf Krach getrimmt, sondern als fast-Kuschelrock-Abmischung leidliche Erfolge feierte [/sarkasmus]) auf der Greatest Hits 1 (bereits "remastered" - aber 94) und auf einer richtig üblen Chartshow-Compilation (die erste "Hitgiganten"): DR12 statt DR15, damit man auf -11 dB (14%) statt -14 dB (14%) kommt. Die (allerdings weiterhin) schmalen ungenutzen Bereich sind sogar größer geworden und es gibt leichtes Clipping.

Mal so zum Vergleich: Die Aufnahmen der Queen Pre Ordained, allesamt unbearbeite 1:1 Kopien von LP-Aufnahmen, die vor 1971 entstanden und die 10-25% des möglichen Dynamikraums der CD ungenutzt lassen, liegen bei 13 bis 22 dB Dynamikumfang. Im Schnitt locker 15. Sogar das I Can Hear Music Cover, das klar von den durchspielenden Instrumenten dominiert wird (-> gar keine leisen Momente, wie bei gesangslastigen Titeln) schlägt mit DR14 fast alle der oben gelisteten Remaster.
Selbst das Beach Boys original überbietet mit DR9 einige der von anderen für aktuelle Alben geposteten Werte.
In einer auf einer SB Live! value gerippten Analog-Kopie.
Mit einer offensichtlich unpassenden Samplequalität, denn es gibt massive Lücken im genutzten Spektrum.
Ohne Nachbearbeitung/Entfernung von Hintergrundrauschen.
Mit einer MC aus den 80ern als Ausgangsmaterial.
Abgespielt auf einer (zugegebenermaßen nicht schlechten) Kompaktanlage
Mit einem Media Markt Kabel als Verbindung.
Was unterm Strich immer noch eine gegenüber aktuellen Studioalben zu bevorzugende Aufnahme ergibt.?! (schon allein wegen der enthaltenen Musik  )

Irgendwie frage ich mich gerade, ob nicht vielleicht zu unrecht über die Kiddies den Kopf schüttle, die sich heutige Titel aufm Handy vorspielen. Ggf. ist das genau die angemessen Lautsprecherqualität.


----------



## Mr_Blonde (4. April 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> [...]
> Irgendwie frage ich mich gerade, ob nicht vielleicht zu unrecht über die Kiddies den Kopf schüttle, die sich heutige Titel aufm Handy vorspielen. Ggf. ist das genau die angemessen Lautsprecherqualität.


 
Ja, genau darauf zielt die Bearbeitung ja auch ab. Immer und überall so laut wie möglich zu klingen. Auf hochwertigen Musikanlagen oder Kopfhörern, die auf Linearität getrimmt sind hört sich das dann natürlich sehr langweilig an.


----------



## hydro (4. April 2012)

> die vor 1971 entstanden und die 10-25% des möglichen Dynamikraums der CD ungenutzt lassen,


Verstehe ich nicht. Der Dynamikumfang liegt bei der CD bei 96dB. 


> Irgendwie frage ich mich gerade, ob nicht vielleicht zu unrecht über die  Kiddies den Kopf schüttle, die sich heutige Titel aufm Handy  vorspielen. Ggf. ist das genau die angemessen Lautsprecherqualität.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. April 2012)

Wenn man die Aufnahmen durch den Analyser jagt, zeigt sich, dass 10-25% der Amplitudenwerte, die auf einer CD zur Verfügung stehen, überhaupt nicht zum Einsatz kommen. Da wurde schlichtweg bei der Konvertierung geschlampt (so klingt das ganze Ding eh - aber das Ausgangsmaterial dürfte, von kleinen, chartfernen Bands kommend, eh nicht prall gewesen sein). Quasi ein "loudless war".


----------



## manizzle (5. April 2012)

untergang der musikkultur? wer kauft sich denn heutzutage noch cd`s? die masse ladet irgend ne sch***** illegal runter, die qualitativ jenseits von gut und böse sind. die juckt sowas nicht. oder hört sichs einfach bei youtube an.... natürlich ist die entwicklung schade, aber der musikkultur hat sie keinen schaden angetan und wird sie auch nicht. gibt auch nicht soviele leute die hifi zu hause rumstehen haben... die meisten besitzen teufel und logitech ...  der musste jetzt sein, entschuldigt


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (6. April 2012)

[X] Ich finde den Loudness War nicht gut, aber kaufe meine Musik unabhängig davon.

Schön finde ich den Loudness War auch nicht. Besonders störe ich mich daran, wenn innerhalb eines Liedes die Dynamik an Stellen fehlt, die es nötig hätten. Wenn es zum Beispiel "dramaturgisch" nötig wäre, dass jetzt ein richtiger Rumms kommt, der dann ausbleibt. So etwas trübt den Spaß am Hören dann schon.
Dennoch bleibt die eigentliche Musik für mich entscheidender als deren rein klangliche Qualität. Solange letztere also zumindest durchschnittlich ist habe ich da kein großes Problem mit. Schließlich will ich normalerweise Musik hören und keine Analyse von möglichst originalgetreuen Schalldruckpegeländerungen durchführen.


----------



## blubb3435 (8. April 2012)

Ich versteh die Industrie nicht. Man könnte doch zwei Versionen anbieten:
Bei einer dazuschreiben "Für mobile Player optimiert" oder so,
und dann noch eine zweite mit "Optimale Hifi-Qualität".
Und die Leute drüber aufklären, was es damit auf sich hat. Dann würden vllt auch mehr Leute wieder teure LS kaufen,
anstatt billige Logitech-Systeme 



SchwarzerQuader schrieb:


> Schön finde ich den Loudness War auch nicht. Besonders störe ich mich daran, wenn innerhalb eines Liedes die Dynamik an Stellen fehlt, die es nötig hätten. Wenn es zum Beispiel "dramaturgisch" nötig wäre, dass jetzt ein richtiger Rumms kommt, der dann ausbleibt. So etwas trübt den Spaß am Hören dann schon.


 Bin ganz deiner Meinung  Und was du beschreibst, sollte eigentlich auch jedem "nicht-audiophilen" Hörer auffallen..


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (9. April 2012)

Jetzt weiß ich wieso Schallplatten mir damals besser gefallen haben (von der Sounddynamik) als heutige Nachgemischte CD Pressungen.Und das manch neue Musik Cd mir von der Soundabmischung zu gleichmäßig Klingt (soulfly album Dark ages, conquer, enslave) oder alte Alben die zu linear auf CD gemischt wurden ACDC the razor`s edge, back in black, who make who ich hatte davon Die LP und diese klang irgendwie immer besser als die CD.
Selbst das Metallica album (selbstbetitelt 1992) war auf CD Schlechter als die LP die grandios im Sound ist.mit satten Bässen und strammen Bassdrums.
das die LP im näheren Sinn eine schlechtere qualität haben als die wesendlich linearen CD . Führt durch das beschneiden der Soundspitzen (loudness) einfach zu ein Schlechteren Klang
Da fragt man sich sind die master tapes schon so oder wird das nur wegen der Massenproduktion so gemacht. (CD Druckplatten, Ja CD werden gedruckt)
Ich war noch nie pingelig in sachen sound aber dass ist mal ein Beweis der mich dazu auffordert notfalls Bands nach mastertapes abzufragen .Und die Digitalen vertrieb unge loudness Soundspuren in max 98db als Cd anzubieten.
Irgendwie ist es genau dass was ich immer für "LP ist besser" gehalten habe.
Danke für die Aufklärung


----------



## Thallassa (9. April 2012)

[X] _Ich finde den Loudness War nicht gut, aber kaufe meine Musik unabhängig davon.


_Joah... So siehts aus. Komme kaum dazu, neue CDs probezuhören, im Laden o.Ä, da gibts die meistens nicht. Wenn doch, sind das eher ältere Semester die da (hoffentlich) noch nicht so ganz mitgemischt haben. Im Mainstream ist das auch häufiger vertreten, etc. etc. allgemein ist es Sch***
Ist mir schon anno 2001 aufgefallen, als ich die (ja, hab ich damals wie heute gerne gehört, schlagt mich ruhig, ich finde, sie haben es musikalisch drauf (gehabt, das neue Album ist der letzte Scheiß...)) zwei Scooter-Alben "...And the Beat goes on (1994)" und "We bring the noise (2001)" direkt hintereinander gehört habe. Ich war damals 10, also konnte ich nicht beschreiben, wie oder was das war, aber irgendwas hatte mich an We bring the noise gestört. Nicht an der Musik, eben am Klangbild. Klarheit kam natürlich erst später, als man begann zu verstehen *g
Bei Rock ists am schlimmsten, aber der ist ja im Mainstream auch kaum noch vertreten. Da gibts überproduzierte Püppchen: schüttelwasduhastwenndustockbesoffenbist-Musik. Von der es mir persönlich hochkommt.

Aber Loudness war ist z.B. ein Grund, warum ich nicht mit FLAC höre, es lohnt einfach nicht (höre weder Jazz, noch Klassik). Bei ein paaaaaaaar Alben lohnt es sich gerade noch so, sich die FLAC anzutun. Aber wenn mir jetzt einer ankommt und sagt, dass Merzbow oder Nullvektor in FLAC besser klingen, als in MP3, kann ich mich nur darüber freuen, wie der Placebo-Effekt doch wirkt. 

Nichtsdestotrotz, wenn mir die Musik gefällt, muss ich es wohl in Kauf nehmen, kann ja schlecht die Alben der Künstler als Privatperson remastern. Hab ich nicht die Kohle für xD Als Steinreicher Mann würde ich das glaube ich sogar machen... Aber so. Wenn die Musik gut genug gefällt, muss man es leider akzeptieren. Wie viele andere Dinge in unserem Jahrtausend, wenn man mit der Welt up2d8 bleiben will.


----------



## The_Gap (9. April 2012)

[X] _Ich finde den Loudness War nicht gut, aber kaufe meine Musik unabhängig davon.

_Weil ich erst seit 2004 (mit 11 Jahren) Musik höre und eigentlich immer Musik gehört habe die gerade dann aktuell war habe ich das nie bemerkt. Außerdem habe ich da noch nie auf Qualität geachtet. Erst seit ca. 1,5 Jahren mache ich mir darüber gedanken. Deswegen kann ich sagen ich bin damit aufgewachsen und kenne es gar nicht anderes.
Ist aber trotzdem gut davon mal gehört zu haben!
 
Weiß jemand ob das ganze auch auf Filme Soundtracks zurtrifft? Nachdem die ja auf DVDs und BluRays theoretisch einiges an Platz hätten müssten die ja nicht unbedingt sparen


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (9. April 2012)

The_Gap schrieb:


> Weiß jemand ob das ganze auch auf Filme Soundtracks zurtrifft? Nachdem die ja auf DVDs und BluRays theoretisch einiges an Platz hätten müssten die ja nicht unbedingt sparen


 
Platz auf dem Datenträger ist ja nicht das Problem. Die Dynamik wird ja nicht reduziert (bzw. die Lautstärke angehoben) um Platz zu sparen, da das damit auch gar nicht möglich ist. Demzufolge wäre das kein Argument, dass es bei Soundtracks anders sein könnte.
Unabhängig davon aber; wie viel Platz haben die da denn wirklich? Beim Film muss ja Bild und Ton gleichzeitig gestreamt (vom Datenträger gelesen) werden. Beides konkurriert da also in gewissem Maße. Da zudem ja fast immer Mehrkanalton zum Einsatz kommt wird der Ton auf Film-DVDs und -Blurays fast generell komprimiert in MPEG oder Dolby-Formaten gespeichert.


----------



## nfsgame (9. April 2012)

Nö, es gibt durchaus auch Blurays die 5.1 PCM-Ton draufhaben. Das kümmert kein Laufwerk beim Abspielen - beim Kopieren von einem Datenträger braucht es eine noch viel größere Datenrate.


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (9. April 2012)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Nö, es gibt durchaus auch Blurays die 5.1 PCM-Ton draufhaben. Das kümmert kein Laufwerk beim Abspielen - beim Kopieren von einem Datenträger braucht es eine noch viel größere Datenrate.


 
Gut, das will ich nicht bestreiten, zumal Blurays auch so langsam mehr als genug Bandbreite für unkompremierten Ton bieten. Dennoch scheint zumindest unkomprimierte PCM nicht allzu populär zu sein, vertraut man der Grafik auf Wikipedia. Blu-ray Disc (siehe Grafik am rechten Rand, "Verbreitung der Audiodatenkompression...").
So oder so hat das aber nur mit Filmton zu tun, bei dem eh nicht vom (bzw. von diesem) Loudness War gesprochen werden kann. Die Soundtracks erscheinen ja eh auch auf CD und sind ne andere Geschichte.


----------



## Timsu (9. April 2012)

Dts Masteraudio ist imo auch unkomprimiert.


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (9. April 2012)

Stimmt wohl. Und sollte nicht mit DTS-HD HighRes verwechselt werden (war mir erst passiert), welches wiederum komprimiert ist.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. April 2012)

Wobei Kompression (je nach Format) nichts mit Dynamikreduzierung zu tun hat und DVDs zumindest prinzipiell mit einem erweiterten Dynamikumfang an den Start gehen, den man nutzen könnte, um Musik in CD-Qualität mit angehobener Lautstärke zu kombinieren, wenn man sowas denn will...
Interessant wäre in dem Zusammenhang die Abmischung von DVD-A/SA-CD. Die richten sich ja nun definitiv an Käufer, bei denen man sich die Krachmacherei sparen sollte.


----------



## troppa (12. April 2012)

_[X] Ich kaufe nur noch CDs/Platten, die eine gute Qualität haben._ 

Zumindest so weit es eben möglich ist.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wobei Kompression (je nach Format) nichts mit Dynamikreduzierung zu tun hat und DVDs zumindest prinzipiell mit einem erweiterten Dynamikumfang an den Start gehen, den man nutzen könnte, um Musik in CD-Qualität mit angehobener Lautstärke zu kombinieren, wenn man sowas denn will...



Kompression ist an für sich nichts Böses. Früher wurde die Kompression vor allem genutzt um den Dynamikumfang der Musik an den begrenzten Umfang der Schallplatte (Vinyl ca. 50-60dB, Schellack um 40dB) anzupassen. Mit Einführung der CD mit ca. 96dB Umfang und der Digitaltechnik wurden erst leise Stellen stärker komprimiert um laut und leise Stellen besser aufeinander abzustimmen, was aus audiophiler Sicht gut war und heute auch noch gut ist. Aber dann kamen die "bösen" Limiter, deren Minitarisierung und damit ihre Verbilligung. Dadurch hatte jeder der sich einen leisten konnte und kann auch eingesetzt (teilweise ohne Sinn und Verstand sowie Rücksicht auf Verluste) und der Loudness War war geboren. Ziel wares im Radio möglichst laut zu sein, was aber hierzulande spätestens seit Mitte der 90er überflüssig ist, da die meisten Sender eigene Kompressions-Algorithmen benutzen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Interessant wäre in dem Zusammenhang die Abmischung von DVD-A/SA-CD. Die richten sich ja nun definitiv an Käufer, bei denen man sich die Krachmacherei sparen sollte.



Die meisten SACDs/DVD-As erscheinen nur als SACD-Hybrid bzw. DVD-A die paar die auch als CD erscheinen richten sich fast ausschließlich an Audiophile. Somit wird das gleiche Ausgangsmaterial genutzt (im Guten wie auch im Bösen). Bei Vinyl könnte man aber Glück haben, da einige Labels, aber auch nur teilweise, weniger komprimieren um dem beschränkten Dynamikumfang Sorge zu tragen.


----------



## Danger23 (13. April 2012)

Hab mir das jetzt auch mal durchgelesen und gleich mal meine Musik überprüft. Ein paar interessante Entdeckungen gab es doch. So ist z.B. das die ersten zwei Giga D Agostini Alben Werte zwischen 11 und 18 aufweisen. Das erste Album wo der Megahit BlaBlaBla drauf ist weißt nur mehr einen Wert von 5-6 auf. Das selbe ist auch bei Elton John zu beobachten. Die "neueren" Greatest Hits Alben haben alle Lieder um 4-5 bei der Dynamik verloren. Und der absolute Tiefpunkt in der Dynamik stellt David Guetta dar. Es kommt kein einziges Lied über einen Wert von 4. Jetzt kann ich echt meinen Vater verstehen der beklagt das die neue Musik einfach bescheiden klingt. Mir fällt das nicht so auf da ich keine tolle High End Anlage habe, aber gut finde ich die Sache trotzdem nicht. Vielleicht kommt die Musik Industrie irgendwann drauf doch vernünftige Sachen zu produzieren. Vielleicht gebe es dann auch nicht mehr so große Probleme was den Verkauf von CDs betrifft. Den für Schrott will halt keiner so viel Geld ausgeben vorallem wenn man es "gratis" irgendwo im Internet findet.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. April 2012)

In dem Fall war nicht von einer (Dynamik-)Kompression des Klanges, sondern von einer Datenkompression des Formates die Rede  . Letztere geht nicht zwingend mit ersterer einher.

Bezüglich "CD-Nachfolger": Ich glaube mich zu erinnern, dass es ganz zu Anfang auch ein paar normale Alben in beiden Formaten gab. Das Neuerscheinungen nur noch bei extrem audiophil veranlagten Ausrichtungen erhältlich sind, stimmt natürlich.


----------



## Bier (13. April 2012)

Hui ich hab hier mal n krasses Beispiel gefunden

Monster von Kanye West
Habs mir mal irgendwann gekauft und am Anfang gedacht es wär n schlechter Scherz. So viel Clipping auf einem Haufen hab ich noch nie gehört 

Kanye West - Monster on Vimeo

rot=Übersteuerung

Für sowas sollte man eigentlich sein Geld zurückverlangen..


----------



## Timsu (13. April 2012)

Oha das ist echt extrem. Das tut schon richtig weh in den Ohren!


----------



## nfsgame (13. April 2012)

Bier schrieb:


> Hui ich hab hier mal n krasses Beispiel gefunden
> 
> Monster von Kanye West
> Habs mir mal irgendwann gekauft und am Anfang gedacht es wär n schlechter Scherz. So viel Clipping auf einem Haufen hab ich noch nie gehört
> ...


 
Das geht schlimmer .


----------



## fac3l3ss (13. April 2012)

Sehr interessant, danke für das Thema! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(1. Master of Puppets, Master of Puppets (1986) 2. Cyanide, Death Magnetic (2008))


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## nfsgame (13. April 2012)

Man vergleiche die Wellenform aus meinem Post mit der zweiten aus deinem  ...


----------



## troppa (14. April 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> In dem Fall war nicht von einer (Dynamik-)Kompression des Klanges, sondern von einer Datenkompression des Formates die Rede  . Letztere geht nicht zwingend mit ersterer einher.



Kappier' ich nicht: Laut ist doch Laut!? Ob sich jetzt ein Spitzenpegel sich ausserhalb des 44,1 kHz 16 Bit, 2,8224 MHz 1 Bit oder ausserhalb des maximal möglichen 192 kHz 24 Bit Dynamikumfangs bei DVD-A befindet macht für mich jetzt irgendwie kein Unterschied.... Und wie willste die Stunde Vollausschlag dann komprimieren? Um 2 Stunden Vollausschlag auf eine DVD-A zu bekommen? Erinnert mich irgendwie an Ozzys 4-Stunden-Platte.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bezüglich "CD-Nachfolger": Ich glaube mich zu erinnern, dass es ganz zu Anfang auch ein paar normale Alben in beiden Formaten gab. Das Neuerscheinungen nur noch bei extrem audiophil veranlagten Ausrichtungen erhältlich sind, stimmt natürlich.



Im Guten und auch im Bösen, sollte soviel bedeuten wie: Dass man entweder das Studiomaster für beide Versionen in die jeweilige Datenraten konvertiert hat. Oder dass normale CD-Datenrate 44,1 kHz 16 Bit, aus Kosten- oder Bequemlichkeitsgründen, einfach in 2,8224 MHz 1 Bit konvertiert oder sogar 1:1 auf DVD-As gepresst wurden und werden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. April 2012)

troppa schrieb:


> Kappier' ich nicht: Laut ist doch Laut!?



Laut ist laut, das stimmt. Aber Dynamik ist der Unterschied zwischen laut und leise und Klangqualität ist (u.a.) die Zahl der Zwischenstufen. Du kannst problemlos die Datengröße eines Audiostreams z.B. für einen DVD-Stream reduzieren, ohne den Dynamikumfang zu verändern, in dem du die Auflösung zwischen den Extremwerten reduzierst, in dem du Ausschläge durch Frequenzfilter reduzierst (und am besten gleich noch die sample Rate mit), in dem du keine Überschneidungen zwischen mehreren Kanälen nicht doppelt speicherst, in dem du (angeblich) nicht raushörbare Feinheiten streichst, in dem du schlichtweg Datei-Kompressionsverfahren anwendest,...
Das alles ist möglich, ohne die Dynamik auch nur ein bißchen zu verändern (klingt dann halt aus ganz anderen Gründen *******).

Und mit Maximalpegeln außerhalb des Bereiches von CD/DVD-A/SACD hat das ganze gar nichts zu tun. Da verwechselst du was mit Clipping.



> Im Guten und auch im Bösen, sollte soviel bedeuten wie: Dass man entweder das Studiomaster für beide Versionen in die jeweilige Datenraten konvertiert hat. Oder dass normale CD-Datenrate 44,1 kHz 16 Bit, aus Kosten- oder Bequemlichkeitsgründen, einfach in 2,8224 MHz 1 Bit konvertiert oder sogar 1:1 auf DVD-As gepresst wurden und werden.



Wenn da immer nur einfach konvertiert wurde, wäre die Frage beantwortet. Ich würde aber nicht ausschließen, dass zumindest gelegentlich auch mal separat abgemischt wurde, denn sonst hat man entweder eine miese CD oder eine DVD-A, die wie eine CD klingt.


----------



## troppa (14. April 2012)

troppa schrieb:


> Ob sich jetzt ein Spitzenpegel sich ausserhalb des 44,1 kHz 16 Bit, 2,8224 MHz 1 Bit oder ausserhalb des maximal möglichen 192 kHz 24 Bit Dynamikumfangs bei DVD-A befindet macht für mich jetzt irgendwie kein Unterschied.... Und *wieso* willste die Stunde Vollausschlag dann komprimieren? Um 2 Stunden Vollausschlag auf eine DVD-A zu bekommen? Erinnert mich irgendwie an Ozzys 4-Stunden-Platte.



Sry, sollte eigentlich wieso heißen nicht wie... 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und  mit Maximalpegeln außerhalb des Bereiches von CD/DVD-A/SACD hat das  ganze gar nichts zu tun. Da verwechselst du was mit Clipping.



Nein, dachte hauptsächlich an den Einsatz von Limitern wie z. B. bei Monster Magnet, wobei die Spitzenpegel einfach gekappt werden um noch weiter zu komprimieren. Somit läge der Spitzenpegel (theoretisch natürlich) weit außerhalb des Dynamikumfangs.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn  da immer nur einfach konvertiert wurde, wäre die Frage beantwortet. Ich  würde aber nicht ausschließen, dass zumindest gelegentlich auch mal  separat abgemischt wurde, denn sonst hat man entweder eine miese CD oder  eine DVD-A, die wie eine CD klingt.



Bei Möglichkeit A würde ich dass in der Tat nicht aussschließen, bei Möglichkeit B hätte es für mich auch keinen Sinn, da noch was nachzumischen.


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (21. April 2012)

Ich habe im Übrigen mal ein paar Lieder auf meinem PC mit dem Dynamic Range-Meter für foobar 2000 geprüft, hauptsächlich CD-Aufnahmen. Negtaiv-Rekord bisher: Zwei Lieder von den Gorillaz, Album Gorillaz (wobei da auch bessere drauf waren) mit 4 dB Dynamik, Positiv-Rekord durch Iron Butterfly mit In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida mit 17 dB. Mal schauen, welche Lieder das noch toppen können. 
Edit: Oha, bei Waves ab 200 MB kriegt das Ding Probleme und schmiert ab. Das nur als Fun Fact.


----------



## Kaviarfresser (22. April 2012)

Mit welchen Programmen messt ihr das? würde mich interessieren wie da die alten CDs von meinen Eltern gegen neuere abschneiden


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (22. April 2012)

Ich nutze momentan foobar2000 als Media Player Download foobar2000 and optional components und nutze darin das Add-In Dynamic Range Meter Free Downloads | DYNAMIC RANGE | pleasurize music! . Wie zuverlässig das ist kann ich letztlich nicht beurteilen, aber ich sehe keine Hinweise, dass es nicht zuverlässig wäre.


----------



## Bier (22. April 2012)

Mhh irgendwie geht das mit dem Pug-in nicht.
Da steht immer, dass es nur bis zum 1.9.2011 funktioniert


----------



## Olstyle (22. April 2012)

Bei mir geht es noch, aber ehrlich gesagt hab ich vergessen ob ich da was für tricksen musste. Werde das morgen mal Nachvollziehen.
Meist reicht aber ein beliebiges Programm was die Wellenform visualisiert um ab zu schätzen wie die Mischung ist.


----------



## wiesel_77 (22. April 2012)

schaut euch mal das Metallica Album "death magnetic" an. 
Soll seinem Spitznamen "death compromised" wohl alle Ehre machen


----------



## PommesmannXXL (22. April 2012)

Ja, stand auch sehr stark in der Kritik dafür. Soll aber eine überarbeitete Version geben, welche deutlich weniger komprimiert ist.


----------



## Olstyle (23. April 2012)

In Guitar Hero war eine solche Version "aus versehen" drin. Dass es eine neue CD gibt hab ich bis jetzt noch nicht gehört.


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (23. April 2012)

Legalerweise bleibt einem _afair_ nur die Möglichkeit, sich Guitar Hero 3 und die entsprechende DVD zum "Mitspielen" zu kaufen.
Klanglich ist diese "remastered" Version tatsächlich deutlich besser  (-> Youtube).


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (23. April 2012)

Wer auf der Suche nach einer funzenden "Dynamic Range Meter" Version sein sollte, bspw. zum Einbinden in foobar2000, fuer diejenigen habe ich mal Version 1.1.1 (.dll Datei) hier hochgeladen.
Viel Spass beim Dynamikumfang austesten.


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (23. April 2012)

Bier schrieb:


> Mhh irgendwie geht das mit dem Pug-in nicht.
> Da steht immer, dass es nur bis zum 1.9.2011 funktioniert



Welche VErsion ist es, die Du ausprobierst? Bei mir läuft die 1.1.1 problemlos.

Wie Olstyle schon sagt geht es an sich auch mit anderen Programmen wie Audacity und so. Da wird es allerdings schwieriger, da man mitunter von Hand die Werte ermitteln muss und die zwangsläufig nicht mit denen von Dynamic Range Meter vergleichbar sind. Da ich wie schon gesagt auch nicht weiß, wie das arbeitet, kann ich keine vergleichbare Methode nennen.

Durchschnittlich erreichen bei mir die älteren Aufnahmen auch höhere Dynamikwerte. Alternativ sind die ruhigeren und weniger populären Genres auch gut dabei (generell z.B. Dead can dance).

Edit: Danke Colonel, das wäre mein nächster Schritt gewesen.


----------



## Darkseth (23. April 2012)

Colonel Faulkner schrieb:


> Wer auf der Suche nach einer funzenden "Dynamic Range Meter" Version sein sollte, bspw. zum Einbinden in foobar2000, fuer diejenigen habe ich mal Version 1.1.1 (.dll Datei) hier hochgeladen.
> Viel Spass beim Dynamikumfang austesten.


 
Wie genau installier ich das bei Foobar? Wenn ich es in "components" reinziehe, kommt error, nicht kompatibel oder sowas ^^


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (23. April 2012)

Darkseth schrieb:


> Wie genau installier ich das bei Foobar? Wenn ich es in "components" reinziehe, kommt error, nicht kompatibel oder sowas ^^


 
Ich habe die dll einfach im Windows Explorer in den Ordner "components" kopiert. Hat auf Anhieb geklappt.


----------



## Darkseth (23. April 2012)

Ah, hab die datei nochmal runtergeladen, jetz gehts wohl.. 
Ist das automatisch "aktiv"?


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (23. April 2012)

Mehr oder weniger... markiere einfach alle Lieder die in deiner foobar2000 Playlist stehen immer einzeln (bei Alben natuerlich immer alle Songs in einem Rutsch, ansonsten nicht), dann Rechtsklick und auf "Dynamic Range Meter" klicken - schon sollte die automatische Analyse starten...


----------



## Darkseth (23. April 2012)

Asoo  Und was genau sagt mir Dynamic Range, Peak und RMS?

Laut dem Link, soweit ichs verstanden hab, ist eine kleinere Dynamic Range, wenn die leisen und lauten passagen nah beieinander liegen, und ne höhere Zahl bei Dynamic Range, dass die leisen und lauten Passagen weiter voneinander entfernt sind (sprich, besser?)
DYNAMIC RANGE | pleasurize music!


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (23. April 2012)

Funktioniert natürlich genauso mit einzelnen Liedern, was ich persönlich bevorzuge. Schau aber am besten vorher noch in die Einstellungen, "File -> Preferences -> Advanced -> Tools -> Dynamic Range Meter". Standardmäßig glaube ich ist da nämlich der Haken für das Protokoll gesetzt, sodass das Ding bei jedem Scan eine Textdatei mit den Ergebnissen im Verzeichnis der Musik anlegt, was auf Dauer etwas nervt.

Edit: Dynamic Range ist eben der Dynamikumfang, also Unterschied zwischen lauten und leisen Passagen (genauer weiß ich es auch nicht). Peak nennt die Höhe des stärksten Ausschlags; bei 0,0 dB kann es sein, dass vereinzelt Clipping vorhanden ist (oder nur haargenau der Umfang ausgenutzt wurde). RMS ist der Root Mean Square, also der quadratische Mittelwert, der (über einige Umwege) eine Aussage über die Lautheit des gesamten Liedes zulässt. http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quadratisches_Mittel


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. April 2012)

Prinzipiell ist mehr besser. Am besten guckst du dir das ganze als Histogram an (wenn das Plug-In das bietet - ich habe, wie gesagt, ein stand alone Tool genommen). Idealerweise wird der ganze Bereich so gut wie möglich ausgenutzt, d.h. laute Passagen sind so laut, wie (auf einer CD) möglich, ruhige Passagen sind so leise, wie möglich - der Dynamikumfang dazwischen ist maximal. Bei einer schlechten Abmischung sind die eigentlich leisen alles andere als leise, die mittleren sind ziemlich laut und die lauten sind weiter so laut wie möglich, ggf. sogar abgeschnitten.
Das hängt aber natürlich n bissl vom Lied ab (wie man ja auch an den sehr unterschiedlichen Bereichen sieht, in denen hier Zahlen genannt werden) - wenn du einen klischeehaften Death Metal Song hast, in dem der Bass die ganze schrabbelt, der Schlagzeuger keine ms Pause macht, der Gitarrist nur zwei Akorde kennt und der Sänger kontinuirlich in der gleichen Tonlage grölt, dann ist die Lautstärke halt sowieso die meiste Zeit über gleich, da kann auch eine gute Mischung keine Unterschiede erreichen. Aber wenn du Bands hast, die wissen, wie man Stille einsetzt und z.B. mal zur Unterstützung ein paar Instrumente/Stimmen pausieren, dann sollte es eigentlich massive Unterschiede geben. (z.B. zum letzten Refrain die Seiteninstrumente aussetzen und nur mit Schlagzeug und Gesang weitermachen. In dem Moment, in dem der Sänger gerade Luft holt, ist dann ausschließlich das Schlagzeug zu hören - und das sollte alleine nicht so laut sein, wie vorher alle zusammen. Wenns das doch fast schafft, hat jemand am Regler gedreht. Drive-Up Nummern oder welche, bei denen sich irgend jemand in ein ekstatisches Soli steigert oder der Sänger zwischen gesungenen und gekreischten Passagen wechselt, sollten i.d.R. auch mit deutlich höheren Werten abschneiden.)


----------



## Bier (24. April 2012)

Warum zeigt mir denn der CD Inspektor bei nem Lied ne DR von 14 an, welches beim Foobar Plug-In nur ne DR von 7 hat?
Was ist jetzt richtig?


----------



## artjom 2033 (24. April 2012)

und irgendwann bleibt nurnoch stockfish


----------



## troppa (27. April 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Falls jemand eine schöne Rateliste "und von welcher Band stammt dieser Titel?" sucht: Hier meine Notizen von der Kontrolle der Dateien



Aber nur weil mir so derb langweilig ist:



Spoiler



Runaway 10                     - Del Shannon oder vlt. Bon Jovi?
Insence & Peppermint 12    - Strawberry Alarm Clock             - Der Name musste mal genannt werden
Purple Haze 10                 - Jimi Hendrix Experience
Fire 11                            - Jimi Hendrix Experience, Crazy World of Arthur Brown oder Pointer Sisters (als Geheimtipp)
House Of The Rising Sun 10 - der Dylans Bob oder wahrscheinlicher die Animals
White Rabbit 11                -  Jefferson Airplane
When The Earth moves again 12 - Jefferson Airplane
Somebody To Love 10        - Jefferson Airplane
Fortunate Son 10              - CCR
The Legend Of Xanadu 10   - Dozy, Beaky, Mick & Tich Dave Dee, den Namen musst ich aber jetzt googlen...
Stop Stop Stop 10             - Hollies
Wild Horses 13                  - Stones
Let's spend the night together 11 - Stones
Paint It Black 13               - Stones
Lady In Black 11               - Uriah Heep, Mensch Charles...
Easy Livin' 10                   - Uriah Heep
Universe 12                     - Magnum?
Kansas City 11                 - Les Humphries (damals noch mit Jürgen Drews)
Lost in America 10            - Mr. Big

Holding Out For A Hero 10  - Bonnie
Gypsies, Tramps And Thieves 8  - Cher
If I Could Turn Back Time 8       - Cher
Davy's On The Road Again 9      - Manfred Mann's Earth Band
Radar Love 8                          - Golden Earring                
Locomotive Breath 10              - Jethro Tull

Wild and Free 9
Ällabätsch 7
Im Verkehr 8
Celebrate 9
To My Horizon 7
What Shall We Do With The Drunken Sailor 6  - Is en Volkslied, k.A.
I feel fine 8                             - Beatles
Instant Karma 8                       - der Lennons John


Be true to your school 5 - Beach Boys
Little Honda 5               - Be-Be-Beach Boys
Wild Honey 9                - U2, wahrscheinlich nicht, oder?
Cottonfields 6               - CCR, aber eigentlich von Leadbelly
Kokomo 9                     - Beach Boys, aber der Film war Schrott...
Keep On Running 4         - Spencer Davis Group
Nights in White Satin 5   - The Moody Blues, War das die Night-Version? - Wohl nicht, die hat bei mir DR 11.
Summer in the City 6      - The Lovin' Spoonful
San Francisco 7            - Scott McKenzie* - *be sure to wear flowers in your hair
In the Year 2525 5         - Zager & Evans
I feel free 7                  - Cream
Black is Black 5             - Los Bravos
Classical Gas 6              - Mason Wiliams, Instumental
Itchycoo Park 4            - The Small Faces
On the Road again 7       - Canned Heat
I had to much to dream (last night) 7 - Electric Prunes
In-A-Gadda-da-Vida 5    - Iron Butterfly
Heart full of soul 6         - Yardbirds



Hätte nicht gedacht das es soviele sind...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. April 2012)

troppa schrieb:


> Aber nur weil mir so derb langweilig ist:



Und gar nicht mal schlecht abgeschnitten 



Spoiler



Runaway 10                     - Del Shannon oder vlt. Bon Jovi?  ||| ersterer
Insence & Peppermint 12    - Strawberry Alarm Clock             - Der Name musste mal genannt werden ||| 
Purple Haze 10                 - Jimi Hendrix Experience ||| wer sonst
Fire 11                            - Jimi Hendrix Experience, Crazy World of Arthur Brown oder Pointer Sisters (als Geheimtipp) ||| letztere Fassung kenne ich noch gar nicht, mittlere stimmt
House Of The Rising Sun 10 - der Dylans Bob oder wahrscheinlicher die Animals ||| weder noch. Geheimtipp retour: Frijid Pink
White Rabbit 11                -  Jefferson Airplane ||| 
When The Earth moves again 12 - Jefferson Airplane ||| 
Somebody To Love 10        - Jefferson Airplane ||| 
Fortunate Son 10              - CCR ||| 
The Legend Of Xanadu 10   - Dozy, Beaky, Mick & Tich Dave Dee, den Namen musst ich aber jetzt googlen... ||| Man gewöhnt sich dran, Dave Dee wird aber als erster genannt.
Stop Stop Stop 10             - Hollies ||| 
Wild Horses 13                  - Stones ||| 
Let's spend the night together 11 - Stones ||| 
Paint It Black 13               - Stones |||  (ist aber auch zu einfach, wenns in einer Reihe steht)
Lady In Black 11               - Uriah Heep, Mensch Charles... ||| 
Easy Livin' 10                   - Uriah Heep ||| 
Universe 12                     - Magnum? ||| nö, Slade (vermutlich gibts den Titelnamen aber öfters)
Kansas City 11                 - Les Humphries (damals noch mit Jürgen Drews) ||| 
Lost in America 10            - Mr. Big ||| Pah. Alice Cooper natürlich

Holding Out For A Hero 10  - Bonnie ||| 
Gypsies, Tramps And Thieves 8  - Cher ||| 
If I Could Turn Back Time 8       - Cher ||| 
Davy's On The Road Again 9      - Manfred Mann's Earth Band ||| in dem Fall die ursprüngliche Fassung mit den originalen Manfred Mann
Radar Love 8                          - Golden Earring ||| 
Locomotive Breath 10              - Jethro Tull ||| 

Wild and Free 9 ||| jep, der springt ein bißchen aus der Reihe: Rednex (gibts aber auch von anderen)
Ällabätsch 7 ||| ebenfalls abseits üblicher Pfade: JBO
Im Verkehr 8 ||| nochmal JBO
Celebrate 9 ||| von Cromdale - irish Folk Rock von nicht-Iren vom feinsten
To My Horizon 7 ||| Cromdale die zweite
What Shall We Do With The Drunken Sailor 6  - Is en Volkslied, k.A. ||| stimmt. Gibts unter anderem von Cromdale
I feel fine 8                             - Beatles ||| 
Instant Karma 8                       - der Lennons John ||| 


Be true to your school 5 - Beach Boys ||| 
Little Honda 5               - Be-Be-Beach Boys ||| 
Wild Honey 9                - U2, wahrscheinlich nicht, oder? ||| nö, schon wieder Beach Boys
Cottonfields 6               - CCR, aber eigentlich von Leadbelly ||| Zwischendurch haben sich auch die Beach Boys dran versucht (sehr erfolgreich imho)
Kokomo 9                     - Beach Boys, aber der Film war Schrott... ||| 
Keep On Running 4         - Spencer Davis Group ||| 
Nights in White Satin 5   - The Moody Blues, War das die Night-Version? - Wohl nicht, die hat bei mir DR 11. |||  Ist von MC (Keep on Running Compilation iirc) überspielt, deswegen auch der miese Wert. Aber das Lied profitiert von einem leichten dumpfen Klang nur noch.
Summer in the City 6      - The Lovin' Spoonful ||| 
San Francisco 7            - Scott McKenzie* - *be sure to wear flowers in your hair ||| 
In the Year 2525 5         - Zager & Evans ||| 
I feel free 7                  - Cream ||| 
Black is Black 5             - Los Bravos ||| 
Classical Gas 6              - Mason Wiliams, Instumental ||| 
Itchycoo Park 4            - The Small Faces ||| 
On the Road again 7       - Canned Heat ||| 
I had to much to dream (last night) 7 - Electric Prunes ||| 
In-A-Gadda-da-Vida 5    - Iron Butterfly ||| 
Heart full of soul 6         - Yardbirds |||


----------



## jamie (7. Januar 2014)

An dieser Stelle mal an Link um ein Bissel Hoffnung zu streuen: New Green Day Masters - A Loudness War Victory - YouTube


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. Januar 2014)

Hoffendlich gibts bald mehr die nachziehen.


----------



## jamie (7. Januar 2014)

Jap! Da möchte man seine ganze teurere Ausrüstung in die Ecke werfen, wenn die Musik am Ende doch wieder so stumpf klingt.


----------



## debalz (7. Januar 2014)

Die Musikkultur beinhaltet zwar auch Charts, Rock, Pop, Dance - damit wird wohl auch das meiste Geld gemacht und alles mit Loudness und Kompression getrimmt, die "Hochkultur" der Musik hat damit eher wenig am Hut und die Produktionen bei Jazz und Klasik z.B. sind im Durchschnitt wesentlich besser produziert; u.a. deswegen sehe ich kaum Gefahr für die Musikkultur obwohl viele coole Platten noch wesentlich besser klingen könnten und viel Potential verschenkt wird - leider.


----------

